# Ouija Boards



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone ever done one ?

Personally think they are a load of nonsense.

But whenever you hear of people doing one they always have a story to tell.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep, done several and i cant explain why it did what it did but it did and i cant be ****d


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Yep, done several and i cant explain why it did what it did but it did and i cant be ****d


same here mate ive done 1 and i can't explain why it did what it did too...


----------



## potter3 (Nov 9, 2013)

i think it was good for health ,breath and something like that


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I have one but never used it.I'll probably give it a go at xmas.There is a guy on youtube called nick dutch who has several videos doing the board he also posts on here sometimes.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Load of bollocks


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Playing with jins


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I knew some folks who did one and i can't remember the full story but after doing it each family member was woken up at exactly 4am by a large black shadow floating above them. They eventually moved out. Make of that what you will but be careful when you "F*ck with the darkside" Funnily enough the family were heavy acid/alcohol abusers and were constantly high as a kite. Drug induced paranoia and psychological chinese whispers or something in it?

I done one once and ever since i heard that i've slept with a baseball by my bed, one friday the 13th i was awoken at 4am by a black shadow and laid into it shouting "You're not f*cking real"

I forgot it was the day of the funeral of one of my nans neighbors and my nan had just come up to bring me a cup of tea.

In the hospital through her 2 black eyes, broken nose, dislocated hip and fractured jaw we eventually saw the funny side and laughed for hours.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't believe in the supernatural at all. But I had a ouija board experience that defies explanation.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

As big a pile of [email protected] as crystal healing, mediums and any of that other junk.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't believe in them, but saying that, I don't think I'd ever dare to do one


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

This is tricky for me. I half and half believe in a dark side as its called. But i dont believe we can tap into it like mediums claim to nor can we understand or even comprehend it. I believe 99% of paranormal claims to be BS. BUT, when i was about 10 or 11 me and a friend thought it would be a laugh to do a ouiji board in his bedroom. We spent hours making it, and for the glass we used this big old chunky wisky tumbler. As soon as we layed our fingers on it it smashed to pieces, we looked atveachother, belted out the door and ran for miles and miles in absolute terror. I dont like to think it was the demons, and that they still watch over me to this day :no: i like to believe it was some old ass glass and it was gonna smash anyway.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Load of sh!t contrived by con artists to manipulate the weak minded.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Don't know about ouiji boards as I've never used one but I believe in mediums n what not. Reason being my girlfriend went to a medium and he mentioned my name, my brothers name and my mothers name. Also was able to divulge some very personal stuff to my girlfriend that nobody bar me and a few of her close family members know about, something that is impossible to pick up on no matter how good you can say someone is at "reading people". It was 1 of those party get together type things so he didnt know her name before hand so he couldn't of been checking facebook or anything else people use to dismiss such things. I was the biggest skeptic in the world before hand, thought it was all a load of bollocks. She knew I wouldn't believe her either so she recorded the entire thing on her phone for me to hear afterwards. It was shocking to say the least.

Its very easy to say "its all a load of bollocks", "its for the weak minded" etc, but when someone is able to pull something personal up thats been a secret to the entire world, mention names of dead people he had never met and certain personal things about them, you have to think twice about it, looking at it any other way is narrow minded.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Its the subsoncious moving the cursor. Same as most of your day is made up of your brain filling in the gaps, every breath you take is done without knowing it or willing it. Ouija boards are kind of the same thing. Derrem Brown explained it all before. Its interesting stuff.

But its just us doing it,its not ghosts or any other claptrap.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Evil spirits. Not dead people.

There is "another side" but it's not one where we go when we die.

If you start dabbling and show an interest they'll show an interest in you and they aren't friendly. Ever.

They know things about you and your relatives because they've been around for a long time. The clairvoyant is just their puppet.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> This is tricky for me. I half and half believe in a dark side as its called. But i dont believe we can tap into it like mediums claim to nor can we understand or even comprehend it. I believe 99% of paranormal claims to be BS. BUT, when i was about 10 or 11 me and a friend thought it would be a laugh to do a ouiji board in his bedroom. We spent hours making it, and for the glass we used this big old chunky wisky tumbler. As soon as we layed our fingers on it it smashed to pieces, we looked atveachother, belted out the door and ran for miles and miles in absolute terror. I dont like to think it was the demons, and that they still watch over me to this day :no: i like to believe it was some old ass glass and it was gonna smash anyway.


Little did you know both your dads where sh*tting themselves laughing in the shadows with a glass of whiskey in one hand and a silenced air pistol in the other:lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MyStyle said:


> Don't know about ouiji boards as I've never used one but I believe in mediums n what not. Reason being my girlfriend went to a medium and he mentioned my name, my brothers name and my mothers name. Also was able to divulge some very personal stuff to my girlfriend that nobody bar me and a few of her close family members know about, something that is impossible to pick up on no matter how good you can say someone is at "reading people". It was 1 of those party get together type things so he didnt know her name before hand so he couldn't of been checking facebook or anything else people use to dismiss such things. I was the biggest skeptic in the world before hand, thought it was all a load of bollocks. She knew I wouldn't believe her either so she recorded the entire thing on her phone for me to hear afterwards. It was shocking to say the least.


Disappointing mate, I never had you down as an idiot :sad:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Evil spirits. Not dead people.
> 
> There is "another side" but it's not one where we go when we die.
> 
> ...


Another one for the list


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Disappointing mate, I never had you down as an idiot :sad:


Honestly mate there is more to it than you or I like to believe. The one thing he mentioned to her about her childhood and went slightly into detail about it was impossible for anyone to simply "pick up on".

To believe that everything in this world is perfectly explainable is narrow minded and idiotic imo.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Load of sh!t contrived by con artists to manipulate the weak minded.


Same as religion then


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> Honestly mate there is more to it than you or I like to believe. The one thing he mentioned to her about her childhood and went slightly into detail about it was impossible for anyone to simply "pick up on".
> 
> To believe that everything in this world is perfectly explainable is narrow minded and idiotic imo.


There are far too many anecdotes like this to completely dismiss every single one as being coincidence or made-up.

However, I think that explanations involving some kind of telepathy are much more consistent with science as we understand it than notions of a 'spirit world' which only ever seems to manifest itself around clairvoyants & kids dicking around with ouija boards.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Disappointing mate, I never had you down as an idiot :sad:


Ffs ashcrapper, don't spoil the "Ambience"

I was hoping to get a hacker to find addresses so the next time ouija boards were being done you and me could lurk in their back gardens and leap out wearing scream masks and rusty chainsaws


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MyStyle said:


> Honestly mate there is more to it than you or I like to believe. The one thing he mentioned to her about her childhood and went slightly into detail about it was impossible for anyone to simply "pick up on".
> 
> To believe that everything in this world is perfectly explainable is narrow minded and idiotic imo.


Ok mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> There are far too many anecdotes like this to completely dismiss every single one as being coincidence or made-up.
> 
> However, I think that explanations involving some kind of telepathy are much more consistent with science as we understand it than notions of a 'spirit world' which only ever seems to manifest itself around clairvoyants & kids dicking around with ouija boards.


Sounds more plausible, they weren't talking to the dead, they read their mind instead. Obvious when you think about it


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Listen boys and girls.... you f*ck with them they gonna jump out from under your bed and bite off your willies or hoohoo's while you sleep then leave you a note saying "now what you slaaaaaag!"


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Ok mate


Obviously I'm not going to change your mind on it, nobody could have swayed me otherwise before hand either. It takes for something thats completely out of the question to happen to you to make you stop and think.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Its a big con to take advantage of vulnerable people


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

amigamike said:


> Its a big con to take advantage of vulnerable people


Don't say that, the spirits will be angry


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> Don't say that, the spirits will be angry


ohh angry whisky i can handle


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

amigamike said:


> ohh angry whisky i can handle


WIIIILLLLD TURKEYYYYYY!!!!

With a pink cocktail umbrella cos I'm 'ard!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> There are far too many anecdotes like this to completely dismiss every single one as being coincidence or made-up.
> 
> However, I think that explanations involving some kind of telepathy are much more consistent with science as we understand it than notions of a 'spirit world' which only ever seems to manifest itself around clairvoyants & kids dicking around with ouija boards.


In the dark ages there were frequent reports of vampires, witches, necromancers and demons. Don't hear too much about it nowadays because we're generally less stupid.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

The other thing to remember about examples of apparent mindreading is that guys like Derren Brown do stuff on stage that sometimes defies rational explanation. It's obvious that there are well developed techniques in existence for doing this sort of thing.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> In the dark ages there were frequent reports of vampires, witches, necromancers and demons. Don't hear too much about it nowadays because we're generally less stupid.


I beg to differ.

Vampires-Taxman

Witches-Wifes/Girlfriends mothers

Necromancers- ketamined/tripped out/mdma'd folk in the club

Demons-Women

^Lol, not all women before i get my eyes scratched out, banned from the internet and have a lobby of of flaming torch and pitchfork wielding pro feminists angrily throwing used tampax at my windows in outrage


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> In the dark ages there were frequent reports of vampires, witches, necromancers and demons. Don't hear too much about it nowadays because we're generally less stupid.


Please don't diss vampires.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Please don't diss vampires.


Vampires used to be boring like frankenstein, the mummy and the invisible man, i'v always been a werewolf lover but we have to be honest here, which is the sexiest? A woman covered in tampax, a hairy woman that never shaves and growls constantly once a month (Most wives/girlfriends) a woman where you can't even see the point you're meant to be hitting or a lady who loves staying up all night and reliving you of your bodily fluids?


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Never tried one, don't intend to.

F*ck that for a buzz.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

madmuscles said:


> Vampires used to be boring like frankenstein, the mummy and the invisible man, i'v always been a werewolf lover but we have to be honest here, which is the sexiest? A woman covered in tampax, a hairy woman that never shaves and growls constantly once a month (Most wives/girlfriends) a woman where you can't even see the point you're meant to be hitting or a lady who loves staying up all night and reliving you of your bodily fluids?


Have you taken any drugs today?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> Vampires used to be boring like frankenstein, the mummy and the invisible man, i'v always been a werewolf lover but we have to be honest here, which is the sexiest? A woman covered in tampax, a hairy woman that never shaves and growls constantly once a month (Most wives/girlfriends) a woman where you can't even see the point you're meant to be hitting or a lady who loves staying up all night and reliving you of your bodily fluids?


See it's easy, think Celine underworld. I do a lot.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> In the dark ages there were frequent reports of vampires, witches, necromancers and demons. Don't hear too much about it nowadays because we're generally less stupid.


are we less stupid?

the people of the olden days built civilisation with there bare hands, grew crops/food built houses, wells, survived adapted grew without any help from electricity or petrol or diesel or computers,

I think if anything were more stupid then our older generations


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

believing in ghosts and spirits is as ridiculous as believing in god.....


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

amigamike said:


> believing in ghosts and spirits is as ridiculous as believing in god.....


Thanks for that mike, i can tell your a great conversationalist!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Have you taken any drugs today?


Drugs? I prefer to call them "Life lubricators":wink:

Err^ Any anti drugs folk/police/ect.. That was only a joke, so don't kick my reinforced steel door of my barricaded electric fenced, covered by razor barbed wire surrounded by unessecary cctv and patrolled by 6 angry attack dogs at 4am as i'm just a poor unemployed hard done by guy who is 1000% legal and law abiding:thumbup1:


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

lukeee said:


> Thanks for that mike, i can tell your a great conversationalist!


thats true


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

zack amin said:


> are we less stupid?
> 
> the people of the olden days built civilisation with there bare hands, grew crops/food built houses, wells, survived adapted grew without any help from electricity or petrol or diesel or computers,
> 
> I think if anything were more stupid then our older generations


Without a doubt mate. Fcuk me most people cant even get by without some form of computer in their hands these days.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Without a doubt mate. Fcuk me most people cant even get by without some form of computer in their hands these days.


makes you think how some people today can think there clever because they have a degree, then the people who built the foundations of the world we live in today! go figure lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Thanks for that mike, i can tell your a great conversationalist!


He's right though


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

zack amin said:


> makes you think how some people today can think there clever because they have a degree, then the people who built the foundations of the world we live in today! go figure lol


Don't worry, most of us with a degree know we're thick as **** and find it hilarious that we actually graduated


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

zack amin said:


> makes you think how some people today can think there clever because they have a degree, then the people who built the foundations of the world we live in today! go figure lol


Some people cant make it on their own mate, they have to carry on 'learning' instead of going out and making it happen.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Some people cant make it on their own mate, they have to carry on 'learning' instead of going out and making it happen.


those who cant..

..

..

.

teach..those who cant teach...

..

.

teach pe


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Paz1982 said:


> I don't believe in them, but saying that, I don't think I'd ever dare to do one


Same here lol I have nothing to lose by not trying one. 99.9% I have nothing to lose by trying one. But hey, don't tempt fate 

IMO if you want to believe or are suggestible, sitting in a dark room with a few friends, pooping your pants before starting, then it is a good chance you will perceive weird things happening


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Aren't the freemasons a cult of ouija doing, devil worshipping secretive "I scratch your back whilst you scratch mine" m*therf*f*ckers who are all powerful milliionaires/Billionaires?

Does anyone know where i can sign up?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

zack amin said:


> those who cant..
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


Never a truer word spoken


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> Aren't the freemasons a cult of ouija doing, devil worshipping secretive "I scratch your back whilst you scratch mine" m*therf*f*ckers who are all powerful milliionaires/Billionaires?
> 
> Does anyone know where i can sign up?


More like an adult version of scouts where they do a lot of work for various good causes.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ragnar said:


> More like an adult version of scouts where they do a lot of work for various good causes.


AAAAHHHHAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAHHHHAAAAA

Stop it silly


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> This is tricky for me. I half and half believe in a dark side as its called. But i dont believe we can tap into it like mediums claim to nor can we understand or even comprehend it. I believe 99% of paranormal claims to be BS. BUT, when i was about 10 or 11 me and a friend thought it would be a laugh to do a ouiji board in his bedroom. We spent hours making it, and for the glass we used this big old chunky wisky tumbler. As soon as we layed our fingers on it it smashed to pieces, we looked atveachother, belted out the door and ran for miles and miles in absolute terror. *I dont like to think it was the demons, and that they still watch over me to this day* :no: i like to believe it was some old ass glass and it was gonna smash anyway.


That is some deeeeeeeep sh1t. Reminded me of Immortal Technique - Dance with the Devil - albeit his demons were watching over him for a more sinister reason 

On a side note, didn't fall for this old move before starting did you...


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

lukeee said:


> AAAAHHHHAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAHHHHAAAAA
> 
> Stop it silly


My apologies.

They're a race of super lizards using the Masonic Halls as a meeting place in which to create their plans to conquer the planet and turn us into sex slaves and food for their nefarious and perverted leaders back on the planet Evilous 5.

(Better? :thumb: )


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

So the loons who believe in Ouija boards

How do they get the spirits/demons into a piece of plywood that is manufactured basically as a board game ?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ragnar said:


> My apologies.
> 
> They're a race of super lizards using the Masonic Halls as a meeting place in which to create their plans to conquer the planet and turn us into sex slaves and food for their nefarious and perverted leaders back on the planet Evilous 5.
> 
> (Better? :thumb: )


No, thats just weird


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ragnar said:


> My apologies.
> 
> They're a race of super lizards using the Masonic Halls as a meeting place in which to create their plans to conquer the planet and turn us into sex slaves and food for their nefarious and perverted leaders back on the planet Evilous 5.
> 
> (Better? :thumb: )


The secrets of the briefcases lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Rob68 said:


> So the loons who believe in Ouija boards
> 
> How do they get the spirits/demons into a piece of plywood that is manufactured basically as a board game ?


A board game? where the fcuk do you go for ya kids xmas presents?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

lukeee said:


> A board game? where the fcuk do you go for ya kids xmas presents?


They are made basically as board games or thats what they were intended for originally


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

lukeee said:


> A board game? where the fcuk do you go for ya kids xmas presents?


You should see the light sabres he bought from Ann Summers


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

lukeee said:


> A board game? where the fcuk do you go for ya kids xmas presents?


http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2266493


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

total crap.

I once went to a really well known fortune teller or whatever it is you call them with my ex lass,even lads i known were telling me how she says stuff that she just couldnt know,i was big skeptical...so i went to happily be proved wrong if she could do it?

Biggest crock of sh1te ever....start asking me loads of questions and guessing at certain things and claimed she was just getting her energy....i told her no stop fishing for information out of me,i came here for you to talk to me,not me to you....i stayed quiet...as predicted she couldnt tell me a thing and calimed i was giving off bad vibes with my negatives energy...hahaha yeah right.

How anyone can believe that junk is beyond me,there all con men..albeit very convincing con men and theyre good at what they do if you play the game.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Rob68 said:


> They are made basically as board games or thats what they were intended for originally


i think they sort of derived from automatic writing too as the two are closely linked


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Rob68 said:


> The secrets of the briefcases lol
> 
> View attachment 140455


Made from human foreskins I hear


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> That is some deeeeeeeep sh1t. Reminded me of Immortal Technique - Dance with the Devil - albeit his demons were watching over him for a more sinister reason
> 
> On a side note, didn't fall for this old move before starting did you...


Dance with devil is a song that means alot to me, iv actually got my whole right forearm tattooed with lyrics and a chained up devil.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Dance with devil is a song that means alot to me, iv actually got my whole right forearm tattooed with lyrics and a chained up devil.


That is pretty awesome, any photos in the tattoo thread or something? It is a great song, can remember the first time I heard it and I was like wtf, dark lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> total crap.
> 
> I once went to a really well known fortune teller or whatever it is you call them with my ex lass,even lads i known were telling me how she says stuff that she just couldnt know,i was big skeptical...so i went to happily be proved wrong if she could do it?
> 
> ...


Spirits must have been having a day off mate


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

My mother in law to be is a medium.

Didn't believe but I do now

That is all


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> My mother in law to be is a medium.
> 
> Didn't believe but I do now
> 
> That is all


Did she tell you things about your husband that only he could possibly know?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ragnar said:


> Made from human foreskins I hear


What's the Masonic picture to do with this?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Did she tell you things about your husband that only he could possibly know?


Haha husband to be

The to be is important


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> That is pretty awesome, any photos in the tattoo thread or something? It is a great song, can remember the first time I heard it and I was like wtf, dark lol




On the other side it says "when the devil wants to dance with you, you'd better say never, cause a dance with the devil might last you forever" its pretty cool. Cost me about 350, gonna have something similar all around my neck next


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> My mother in law to be is a medium.
> 
> Didn't believe but I do now
> 
> That is all


Your mother in law is a crook....just saying :whistling:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> Your mother in law is a crook....just saying :whistling:


She's not intelligent enough to thief off people 

But yeah, I see why people don't believe. But I do


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Kimball said:


> What's the Masonic picture to do with this?


I posted the pic not ragnar


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Rob68 said:


> I posted the pic not ragnar


More tapatalk strangeness question still stands, unless tapatalk has missed some text off, highly likely the way it's crashing today!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Kimball said:


> More tapatalk strangeness question still stands, unless tapatalk has missed some text off, highly likely the way it's crashing today!


Someone mentioned the masons so i posted a pic,no strangeness at all


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Rob68 said:


> Someone mentioned the masons so i posted a pic,no strangeness at all


The strangeness was I quoted the pic and tapatalk changed it to Ragnar.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Someone mentioned the masons so i posted a pic,no strangeness at all


we all know what you're up to, evil bastard


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Paz1982 said:


> I don't believe in them, but saying that, I don't think I'd ever dare to do one


I'm the same. I don't believe in any of that supernatural crap and yet I'd still be afraid to try it just in case lol


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> She's not intelligent enough to thief off people
> 
> But yeah, I see why people don't believe. But I do


Would be interesting to hear what persuaded you to believe if you're willing to share


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> we all know what you're up to, evil bastard


 :devil2:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> :devil2:


weather is cold outside and you start a thread about Ouija boards at 2.24pm, and we are meant to believe that it's just a coincidence? yeh right


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> Would be interesting to hear what persuaded you to believe if you're willing to share


She knew a member of my family was adopted who didn't know themselves

They investigated it and they were

Blew my mind


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> She knew a member of my family was adopted who didn't know themselves
> 
> They investigated it and they were
> 
> Blew my mind


Bet that went down well mate


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> She knew a member of my family was adopted who didn't know themselves
> 
> They investigated it and they were
> 
> Blew my mind


Lots of variables there.

Is the best explanation that she has supernatural powers that after years upon years of researched has provided no evidence?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> She knew a member of my family was adopted who didn't know themselves
> 
> They investigated it and they were
> 
> Blew my mind


was it her kid by any chance?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> weather is cold outside and you start a thread about Ouija boards at 2.24pm, and we are meant to believe that it's just a coincidence? yeh right[/quote
> 
> h34r:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bashy said:


> Lots of variables there.
> 
> Is the best explanation that she has supernatural powers that after years upon years of researched has provided no evidence?


with powers like that she will no doubt be off to prove them and claim that $1m prize which has been up for grabs for so long. Funny how no one has bothered to just do it yet and instead make a living telling people stuff in little boutiques and small theatres. spirit world eh?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Bashy said:


> Lots of variables there.
> 
> Is the best explanation that she has supernatural powers that after years upon years of researched has provided no evidence?


I have no idea dude I'm not looking to convert people.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

lukeee said:


> Bet that went down well mate


Was a very weird time all round


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 140456
> 
> 
> On the other side it says "when the devil wants to dance with you, you'd better say never, cause a dance with the devil might last you forever" its pretty cool. Cost me about 350, gonna have something similar all around my neck next


I popped my first ****** when i was smoking blues and listening to that tune, at midnight hanging around some back street


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

zack amin said:


> I popped my first ****** when i was smoking blues and listening to that tune, at midnight hanging around some back street


you shot a white man?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lukeee said:


> you shot a white man?


 :lol:

im going to invest in a street slang dictionary and upload it here

remember my first ****** pop to


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lukeee said:


> you shot a white man?


beautiful


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> with powers like that she will no doubt be off to prove them and claim that $1m prize which has been up for grabs for so long. Funny how no one has bothered to just do it yet and instead make a living telling people stuff in little boutiques and small theatres. spirit world eh?


Ahh got there before me!

Some would say they are not in it for the money....of course they could donate the money to a worthy cause but its still remains unclaimed for some reason :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bashy said:


> Ahh got there before me!
> 
> Some would say they are not in it for the money....of course they could donate the money to a worthy cause but its still remains unclaimed for some reason :whistling:


the spirits connected us mate, no other explanation


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

My gf went to see a medium. The medium spoke about me almost the whole way through.

A year or so ago before, my grandad died and I was 10 minutes later to the hospital to say goodbye to him. It was a horrible feeling. This medium said to my gf, that my grandad said 'he was sorry that he had to go but he couldn't hold on any longer'.

I don't beleive in this stuff at all, never have, but after hearing the whole tape recording I don't know how she could have worked this out. I was pretty angry to say the least, I was fukcing fuming, I still am as I'm convinced somehow she has gathered info on me somehow. If it isn't real (which i doubt it is) then these people need shooting, playing with people's feelings like that. Brought me to my knees.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

JR8908 said:


> My gf went to see a medium. The medium spoke about me almost the whole way through.
> 
> A year or so ago before, my grandad died and I was 10 minutes later to the hospital to say goodbye to him. It was a horrible feeling. This medium said to my gf, that my grandad said 'he was sorry that he had to go but he couldn't hold on any longer'.
> 
> I don't beleive in this stuff at all, never have, but after hearing the whole tape recording I don't know how she could have worked this out. I was pretty angry to say the least, I was fukcing fuming, I still am as I'm convinced somehow she has gathered info on me somehow. If it isn't real (which i doubt it is) then these people need shooting, playing with people's feelings like that. Brought me to my knees.


right, now I'm not trying to say you are stupid here but look at what you have said. "your grandad was sorry for not holding on any longer." is it possible that this phrase could be vaguely interpreted in several different ways and then applied to quite a lot of different scenarios? I would be more angry with yourself for not seeing a well used trick by these ****ing arseholes


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> right, now I'm not trying to say you are stupid here but look at what you have said. "your grandad was sorry for not holding on any longer." is it possible that this phrase could be vaguely interpreted in several different ways and then applied to quite a lot of different scenarios? I would be more angry with yourself for not seeing a well used trick by these ****ing arseholes


Fuk it mate he's stupid


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Fuk it mate he's stupid


 :lol:


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> right, now I'm not trying to say you are stupid here but look at what you have said. "your grandad was sorry for not holding on any longer." is it possible that this phrase could be vaguely interpreted in several different ways and then applied to quite a lot of different scenarios? I would be more angry with yourself for not seeing a well used trick by these ****ing arseholes


She had previously mentioned I had lost someone mate.

But she has still gathered some sort of info somehow I'm sure. I do realise a lot of what they say is generic bull**** that can be applied to things. I still don't believe that sh1t mate

She was booked well in advance as apparently she is very busy. Hmm, probably has some nerd at a computer gathering info.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

JR8908 said:


> *She had previously mentioned I had lost someone mate.*
> 
> But she has still gathered some sort of info somehow I'm sure. I do realise a lot of what they say is generic bull**** that can be applied to things. I still don't believe that sh1t mate
> 
> She was booked well in advance as apparently she is very busy. Hmm, probably has some nerd at a computer gathering info.


safe to say that anyone seeing a medium has lost someone mate


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> safe to say that anyone seeing a medium has lost someone mate


Very true.

I am not saying I believe in the sh1t at all, I just hate the way these fukcers play around with people's feelings.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

JR8908 said:


> Very true.
> 
> I am not saying I believe in the sh1t at all, I just hate the way these fukcers play around with people's feelings.


Thats why they are able to do what they do cos they are doing it to people that want to believe in the spirit world because of a lost loved one etc...its alot easier to trick people when they really want what your saying to be correct...total scumbags.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd buy into it if it got me pussy but I don't know any women that are into it so no, not for me


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

zack amin said:


> makes you think how some people today can think there clever because they have a degree, then the people who built the foundations of the world we live in today! go figure lol


You do realise people are still out there, building things right?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I used to be a medium, it said so in my underpants.

I'm a large now.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Non believers :nono: u will see one day it's all true

Except u @Ashcrapper ur going to hell u are the worst of the bunch! :death:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> You do realise people are still out there, building things right?


all stopped now mate.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Non believers :nono: u will see one day it's all true
> 
> Except u @Ashcrapper ur going to hell u are the worst of the bunch! :death:


I'm sorry, I've told you several times I won't move in with you


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> You do realise people are still out there, building things right?


Yes but they aren't building pyramids and hanging gardens are they! Come on. All this modern stuff is just easy and designs and builds itself.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I'm sorry, I've told you several times I won't move in with you


Even if....I promise not make u train legs?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Even if....I promise not make u train legs?


can we still have pizza?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Yes but they aren't building pyramids and hanging gardens are they! Come on. All this modern stuff is just easy and designs and builds itself.


Not sure if srs mate :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anyone could make stuff like that


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Not sure if srs mate :lol:





Ashcrapper said:


> anyone could make stuff like that


They didn't do that though all done by computers and stuff. Won't be going to visit them in 4000 years will you?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> You do realise people are still out there, building things right?


really I thought they gave up after hadrians wall?

obviously I realise this, but that wasn't the initial argument, in todays society and with todays education I expect things like you've highlighted to be built,

but how where the pyramids built with only hands and stone?

the roads in ancient roman times?

the wheel?

at a time where YOU said the people where most stupider then they are today, they made more improvements to the world with less help and materials


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

zack amin said:


> really I thought they gave up after hadrians wall?
> 
> obviously I realise this, but that wasn't the initial argument, in todays society and with todays education I expect things like you've highlighted to be built,
> 
> ...


And a sh1t load of unpaid slave labour. Hate today's society , having to pay builders and stuff


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> And a sh1t load of unpaid slave labour. Hate today's society , having to pay builders and stuff


Good luck with your new business venture tomorrow mate


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Good luck with your new business venture tomorrow mate


Cheers bud thanks for the kind words


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kimball said:


> They didn't do that though all done by computers and stuff. Won't be going to visit them in 4000 years will you?


who makes the computers? and then programs them? and does the designs? then actually builds the things? and operates the machinery?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> who makes the computers? and then programs them? and does the designs? then actually builds the things? and operates the machinery?


What you talking about mate? You're just being silly now


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:



> who makes the computers? and then programs them? and does the designs? then actually builds the things? and operates the machinery?


Not clever people obviously they were probably all invented and programmed by the Egyptians and just gradually released


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> can we still have pizza?


Hell no u fat [email protected]


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Hell no u fat [email protected]


No deal


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> No deal


Fine...I binned.u 1st.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Fine...I binned.u 1st.


You know you want me


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> You know you want me


Not u..just ur pigs trotter


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Would never ever do one unless my life depended on it.

I'd have nightmares for years.

Remember when I was younger if it was dark and I was running up the stairs, I used to go full pelt in case someone or something was chasing me


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

if the Ouija board moved on its own I would be impressed.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Blinkey said:


> if the Ouija board moved on its own I would be impressed.


 

the spirits can't do that mate, they must use us as their puppets. or some other made up bullshit


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

it wont move on its own but it will smash the glass on the top of it on its own.... so that is enough for me to believe there is something


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> the spirits can't do that mate, they must use us as their puppets. or some other made up bullshit


Exactly, and no doubt more than one person so someone can push the glass and spell " I am sat next to an idiot."


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> it wont move on its own but it will smash the glass on the top of it on its own.... so that is enough for me to believe there is something


right...


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> right...


you being sarcastic wont change anything.... there is something else and that is the end of it. I've posted a video but its waiting for mod's approval. watch it when it gets approved.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

teramobil said:


> it wont move on its own but it will smash the glass on the top of it on its own.... so that is enough for me to believe there is something


Isn't it a little early to be on drugs?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

teramobil said:


> you being sarcastic wont change anything.... *there is something else and that is the end of it.* I've posted a video which but its waiting for mod's approval. watch it when it gets approved.


Well argument over, well played sir


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> Isn't it a little early to be on drugs?


nope


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> nope


thanks for confirming you are indeed high


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> Well argument over, well played sir


I wasn't arguing but people on this forum seem to be gagging for arguments for some strange reason!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> thanks for confirming you are indeed high


I never said I am high.. I just said its not too early to be high


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

teramobil said:


> you being sarcastic wont change anything.... there is something else and that is the end of it. I've posted a video but its waiting for mod's approval. watch it when it gets approved.


The only thing at the end of it is someones finger.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> I wasn't arguing but people on this forum seem to be gagging for arguments for some strange reason!!!!!!!!!


low tolerance to nutters mate, that's all


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> low tolerance to nutters mate, that's all


take a good good look at your avi and tell me who's the nutter mate!? anyway, I'm out as I can't be bothered with this crap.. you got your opinion and I got mine. the only difference is that I am educated and open minded enough to respect your opinion without dissing you or your opinion.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

When I was about ten myself and some friends played with a homemade Ouija board and all it spelt was , willy, fanny, balls and nob.

Perhaps we made contact with a peedo?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> take a good good look at your avi and tell me who's the nutter mate!? anyway, I'm out as I can't be bothered with this crap.. you got your opinion and I got mine. the only difference is that I am educated and open minded enough to respect your opinion without dissing you or your opinion.


so let me get this straight, because I have a cartoon penis in my avatar you think that I'm a nutter as opposed to some bloke who thinks the dead talk to us through a glass moving about on a board with lots of letters on it? haha **** me, nice one :lol:



Blinkey said:


> When I was about ten myself and some friends played with a homemade Ouija board and all it spelt was , willy, fanny, balls and nob.
> 
> Perhaps we made contact with a peedo?


it was the spirits trying to warn you about Savile!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

teramobil said:


> I wasn't arguing but people on this forum seem to be gagging for arguments for some strange reason!!!!!!!!!


No they're not:whistling:


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> so let me get this straight, because I have a cartoon penis in my avatar you think that I'm a nutter as opposed to some bloke who thinks *the dead talk to us* through a glass moving about on a board with lots of letters on it? haha **** me, nice one :lol:
> 
> it was the spirits trying to warn you about Savile!


see that comment only shows how much you know about Ouija board. and if that is your level of understanding about Ouija board then why even bother to comment mate? seriously?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

teramobil said:


> see that comment only shows how much you know about Ouija board.


Mate can you tell me at what point the spirits/demons are plonked into the ouija board when its being made in some factory somewhere ,is it when the factory workers go on their break or something ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> see that comment only shows how much you know about Ouija board.


enlighten us


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

teramobil said:


> see that comment only shows how much you know about Ouija board. and if that is your level of understanding about Ouija board then why even bother to comment mate? seriously?


If you can provide a valid argument other than "because I say so!" a lot of people on here would be possibly inclined to believe your arguments have some merit


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

teramobil said:


> take a good good look at your avi and tell me who's the nutter mate!? anyway, I'm out as I can't be bothered with this crap.. you got your opinion and I got mine. the only difference is that I am educated and open minded enough to respect your opinion without dissing you or your opinion.


But you don't understand @Ashcrapper 's avi, mate, do you?

It's not a drawing. It's his photo. He really does look like this!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Post the video, I'm a believer


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> But you don't understand @Ashcrapper 's avi, mate, do you?
> 
> It's not a drawing. It's his photo. He really does look like this!


that's the spirit


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Rob68 said:


> Mate can you tell me at what point the spirits/demons are plonked into the ouija board when its being made in some factory somewhere ,is it when the factory workers go on their break or something ?


the demons, angels, ghosts, aleins, darkside scenario is alot more complicated than you and I could ever explain! I know for a fact that I am sane but I have experieces in the past that led me to believe these things indeed exist. I have been researching supernatural for the past few years and although there are so many BS and fake stuff flying about on the net but there are also so many 100% real stuff that no one could explain. and I will continue to believe these things exist until someone proves me wrong with a 100% tangible evidence.

I am not a superstitious person. i.e. I don't think walking under a ladder or seeing a black cat or openning an umbrella in the house will ruin my day but when somethings been put infront of me in black and white with hard proof evidence then I will first do my own research on the matter and I will believe it....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> the demons, angels, ghosts, aleins, darkside scenario is alot more complicated than you and I could ever explain! I know for a fact that I am sane but I have experieces in the past that led me to believe these things indeed exist. I have been researching supernatural for the past few years and although there are so many BS and fake stuff flying about on the net but there are also so many 100% real stuff that no one could explain. and I will continue to believe these things exist until someone proves me wrong with a 100% tangible evidence.
> 
> I am not a superstitious person. i.e. I don't think walking under a ladder or seeing a black cat or openning an umbrella in the house will ruin my day but when somethings been put infront of me in black and white with hard proof evidence then I will first do my own research on the matter and I will believe it....


can you share these things that couldn't be explained? I would genuinely be interested to see them


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> that's the spirit


Glad you saw it as the pun it was intended to be mate.

An anaemic cauliflower with half-chewed ear lobes and piggy eyes:laugh:


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> can you share these things that couldn't be explained? I would genuinely be interested to see them


I will fill this thread up with hard proof evidence about all the stuff that I mentioned (demons, angels, ghosts, aleins) if the mod's allow me to post Videos!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> I will fill this thread up with hard proof evidence about all the stuff that I mentioned (demons, angels, ghosts, aleins) if the mod's allow me to post Videos!


Excellent. Is there any reason why this irrefutable evidence hasnt been documented and celebrated more?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> If you can provide a valid argument other than "because I say so!" a lot of people on here would be possibly inclined to believe your arguments have some merit


I have never said anything like "You have to believe me because I say so, otherwise I get sarcastic" Unlike other users! I have already said I respect your opinion and I am open minded enough to believe if you or anyone could prove me wrong by showing me a solid and 100% real evidence that these things DO NOT EXIST. and by a solid evidence I don't mean a home made video of a guy or girl who talks 2 hours about the matter without provding real hard proof evidence to back them up.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> I have never said anything like "You have to believe me because I say so, otherwise I get sarcastic" Unlike other users! I have already said I respect your opinion and I am open minded enough to believe if you or anyone could prove me wrong by showing me a solid and 100% real evidence that these things DO NOT EXIST. and by a solid evidence I don't mean a home made video of a guy or girl who talks 2 hours about the matter without provding real hard proof evidence to back them up.


it's a strange way to look at things. going by your example I could say there is a 1000 foot monkey with 4 arses walking about somewhere, prove it doesn't. the burden of proof lies with you mate, not us


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Excellent. Is there any reason why this irrefutable evidence hasnt been documented and celebrated more?


lol, mate, wake up. please wake up.. they have been documented. they have been documented and still are being documented on a large scale. I will provide the evidence that infact has been documented. they have been documented by some of the most educated people on earth. where have you been mate?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> lol, mate, wake up. please wake up.. they have been documented. they have been documented and still are being documented on a large scale. I will provide the evidence that infact has been documented. they have been documented by some of the most educated people on earth. where have you been mate?


link it up then mate, lets see it. as I said, I'm genuinely interested


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

teramobil said:


> lol, mate, wake up. please wake up.. they have been *documented*. they have been *documented* and still are being *documented* on a large scale. I will provide the evidence that infact has been *documented*. they have been *documented* by some of the most educated people on earth. where have you been mate?


So you are quite sure then that they have been * documented? *


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Blinkey said:


> So you are quite sure then that they have been * documented? *


by some of the most educated people on earth apparently


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> by some of the most educated people on earth apparently


That will need to be clarified by the OP, if this is correct knock once for yes, if it is wrong knock twice for no.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

teramobil said:


> I have never said anything like "You have to believe me because I say so, otherwise I get sarcastic" Unlike other users! I have already said I respect your opinion and I am open minded enough to believe if you or anyone could prove me wrong by showing me a solid and 100% real evidence that these things DO NOT EXIST. and by a solid evidence I don't mean a home made video of a guy or girl who talks 2 hours about the matter without provding real hard proof evidence to back them up.


Can you show us 100% real, solid evidence they do exist?

It's all a load of bollox IMO of course.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

In for vids of Casper the friendly one


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> In for vids of Casper the friendly one


Or the Munsters


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> That will need to be clarified by the OP, if this is correct knock once for yes, if it is wrong knock twice for no.


hahhaa... that made me giggle. lol... and yes. I can confirm that they do exist..

and has been DOCUMENTED.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Blinkey said:


> Or the Munsters


aliens as well. 100% evidence of them, can't wait for this, going to be brilliant


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> link it up then mate, lets see it. as I said, I'm genuinely interested


I will as soon as the Mod's allow me...


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> aliens as well. 100% evidence of them, can't wait for this, going to be brilliant


well that is something that I could provide pages and pages of evidence mate.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> well that is something that I could provide pages and pages of evidence mate.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

teramobil said:


> well that is something that I could provide pages and pages of evidence mate.


Will it be documented?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Love2DL said:


> Will it be documented?


it will be well documented.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

teramobil said:


> I am open minded enough to believe if you or anyone could prove me wrong by showing me a solid and 100% real evidence that these things DO NOT EXIST.


The burden of proof is on the claimant to provide evidence of his claims, not for else to be responsible for disproving them.

Otherwise, scientists would spend their whole lives trying to refute claims of unicorns, hobgoblins & a flat Earth


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> it's a strange way to look at things. going by your example I could say there is a 1000 foot monkey with 4 arses walking about somewhere, prove it doesn't. the burden of proof lies with you mate, not us





Major Eyeswater said:


> The burden of proof is on the claimant to provide evidence of his claims, not for else to be responsible for disproving them.
> 
> Otherwise, scientists would spend their whole lives trying to refute claims of unicorns, hobgoblins & a flat Earth


keep up at the back


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

No, I have a question for those guys who think these things do not exist!

I am going to provide my evidence as soon as I can post some vid's.

But would you be able to post some of your proof that they don't exist please?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> No, I have a question for those guys who think these things do not exist!
> 
> I am going to provide my evidence as soon as I can post some vid's.
> 
> But would you be able to post some of your proof that they don't exist please?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ive done loads of ouija boards, me and my mates used to do them to scare the underwear off girls when we were young. they are a good laugh but sadly, just a toy


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I think they are a load of rubbish personally.

I have tried it a couple of times when younger with mates, and it did move, but most probably because of people being 'funny' and moving it themselvesm, the girls ran off screaming and that was pretty much the end of it.

That's not to say I dont beleive there is a such thing out there, dont just quite beleive a lot of this 'contacting the dead' stuff out there...


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


>


that is the exact reaction i was expecting.... good luck fella.... the world really needs people like you for amusement.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

teramobil said:


> that is the exact reaction i was expecting.... good luck fella.... the world really needs people like you for amusement.


You have to prove something exists before any evidence can be given that it does not exist, much like the Higson particle. Until proof is gained and verified, it is and will remain a theory.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> that is the exact reaction i was expecting.... good luck fella.... the world really needs people like you for amusement.


I do try, but insane people like yourself make it much easier


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Chris F said:


> Its the subsoncious moving the cursor. Same as most of your day is made up of your brain filling in the gaps, every breath you take is done without knowing it or willing it. Ouija boards are kind of the same thing. Derrem Brown explained it all before. Its interesting stuff.
> 
> But its just us doing it,its not ghosts or any other claptrap.


I noticed this thread had a ton of pages.

So I was curious how many posts would go until common sense prevailed.

Thank you.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> keep up at the back


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I do try, but insane people like yourself make it much easier


yep, amusing people like you thought Alfven, Hans, Baird, John L, Crick & Watson were insane too!! lol

seriously, I'm out... its been amotional.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> View attachment 140505


the spirits will be very very angry


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

its an ideomotor effect experience. all the rest is mythology


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> yep, amusing people like you thought Alfven, Hans, Baird, John L, Crick & Watson were insane too!! lol
> 
> seriously, I'm out... its been amotional.


taking all that lovely documented proof you never bothered sharing with you eh? crank


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

teramobil said:


> yep, amusing people like you thought Alfven, Hans, Baird, John L, Crick & Watson were insane too!! lol
> 
> seriously, I'm out... its been amotional.


Not before you post your evidence I hope.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> She knew a member of my family was adopted who didn't know themselves
> 
> They investigated it and they were
> 
> Blew my mind


Did she see the parents?

'cos I saw this episode of House, right, and he pulled the same stunt...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> Did she see the parents?
> 
> 'cos I saw this episode of House, right, and he pulled the same stunt...


clearly a mind reading clairvoyant


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Did she see the parents?
> 
> 'cos I saw this episode of House, right, and he pulled the same stunt...


i have no idea dude whether she 'sees' people or what...

isn't house an MD?


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> clearly a mind reading clairvoyant


I think it was in the script...

Although I'm sure I've seen some outtakes, where he curses the script writer.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> i have no idea dude whether she 'sees' people or what...
> 
> isn't house an MD?


Not just that.

A misanthropic, dysfunctional MD.

We all need somebody to look up to...


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Not just that.
> 
> A misanthropic, dysfunctional MD.
> 
> We all need somebody to look up to...


I see, he is a man of many facets...

i prefer bones myself


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> I see, he is a man of many facets...
> 
> i prefer bones myself


My estranged wife, used to watch it.

Didn't hate it, but I did rather find it a bit scooby-gang. I thought Angel as a series was OK.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> My estranged wife, used to watch it.
> 
> Didn't hate it, but I did rather find it a bit scooby-gang. I thought Angel as a series was OK.


it is totally ( i think thats why i like it)

Never watched Angel or Buffy, but now appreciate the guy in his more mature years


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> i prefer bones myself


 :sneaky2:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i can prove, without a shadow of a doubt, that oiuja boards are real..........

they sell em on amazon!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/CHARMED-OUIJA-BOARD/dp/B000OOSTLO


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

teramobil said:


> No, I have a question for those guys who think these things do not exist!
> 
> I am going to provide my evidence as soon as I can post some vid's.
> 
> But would you be able to post some of your *proof that they don't exist please?*


Its been said twice now mate even by the straggler at the back, you cannot prove a negative!

Guess you're not that intelligent after all.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Chris F said:


> Its the subsoncious moving the cursor. Same as most of your day is made up of your brain filling in the gaps, every breath you take is done without knowing it or willing it. Ouija boards are kind of the same thing. Derrem Brown explained it all before. Its interesting stuff.
> 
> But its just us doing it,its not ghosts or any other claptrap.


Exactly this! I think people are that afraid of dying that desperately want something to be after this. And that's exactly how religions made big business, selling the afterlife, great sale tbf! Fear leads us to all places and believe all different things. Everyone wants to be special or something different or for their life to mean that much to the universe that something of us will be salvaged in the end. Regardless whether I'm right or wrong, life is still a gift and shouldn't be taken for granted


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> it was the spirits trying to warn you about Savile!


"Your letter was only the start of it..."


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> the demons, angels, ghosts, aleins, darkside scenario is alot more complicated than you and I could ever explain! I know for a fact that I am sane but I have experieces in the past that led me to believe these things indeed exist. I have been researching supernatural for the past few years and although there are so many BS and fake stuff flying about on the net but there are also so many 100% real stuff that no one could explain. and I will continue to believe these things exist until someone proves me wrong with a 100% tangible evidence.


So why is it, then, when scientists get their cameras and other measuring / recording devices, the spirits go a big rubbery one?

Do they sulk, or something, when there's sceptical people about?



teramobil said:


> I am not a superstitious person. i.e. I don't think walking under a ladder or seeing a black cat or openning an umbrella in the house will ruin my day but when somethings been put infront of me in black and white with hard proof evidence then I will first do my own research on the matter and I will believe it....


So... this "hard proof evidence" and "research" you have - that must be pretty amazing outstanding stuff, that I'm sure the scientific community will be most interested in - because it just might be the first, independently verifiable bit of evidence for the supernatural, yet.

Ladies and gentlemen, please be upstanding - looks like we truly have a revelation on our hands.

Or you could just be one in a long line of impressionables that believes some moody video, with incoherent nonsense, suddenly proves that the spirits are here among us, and just so happen to have found a home in an object that in recent times was made as a game or toy (according to wikipedia, the term "Ouija" is a registered trademark of Hasbro...).

Just in case you're interested, I have a feeling you might be. I have a very real, magic wand. It's actually my sons - but what's his is mine. Apparently, inside, is some feather or something from a mystical dragon. And the only other wand made from those feathers belongs to a really powerful, but really bad wizard. But we're not supposed to talk about it - bit like Fight Club, I guess. Anyways, as magical, powerful, and as mystical as it is - I could be persuaded to part with this wand - but I'm afraid the spirits would be awfully angry if I sold it for less than a grand. That sound OK with you? Tell you what, I'll even send it special delivery for that price, and I'm robbing myself.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bargain


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

If my Grandad was talking to me through Derek Accorah I would expect him to say " Alright Chris how's it going, remember when you fell off her bike and we sat around laughing for hours cos the handlebar nearly ripped your ball bag off" not........ Did you have a cat?? I'm getting cat? Yes I have a cat_, yes I knew you did your grandad just told me to tell you to look after the cat. Like fvck he did.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Chris F said:


> If my Grandad was talking to me through Derek Accorah I would expect him to say " Alright Chris how's it going, remember when you fell off her bike and we sat around laughing for hours cos the handlebar nearly ripped your ball bag off" not........ Did you have a cat?? I'm getting cat? Yes I have a cat_, yes I knew you did your grandad just told me to tell you to look after the cat. Like fvck he did.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

teramobil said:


> see that comment only shows how much you know about Ouija board. and if that is your level of understanding about Ouija board then why even bother to comment mate? seriously?


Is it the same as a jumanji board? I believe I'm them, I've seen what can happen!


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Bashy said:


> Its been said twice now mate even by the straggler at the back, you cannot prove a negative!
> 
> Guess you're not that intelligent after all.


lol, you are very intelligent i guess because you think things exist only if you can see them!! :lol:

then if that is the case, there are so many stars and planets in the universe but with your standards they don't exist because YOU cannot see them! this is a joke............ your a joke infact.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

teramobil said:


> I will fill this thread up with hard proof evidence about all the stuff that I mentioned (demons, angels, ghosts, aleins) if the mod's allow me to post Videos!


Hey welcome back connorb! Did you stop believing in David Icke?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Hey welcome back connorb! Did you stop believing in David Icke?


huh?


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

teramobil said:


> it will be well documented.


I`m genuinely interested in the occult etc (although i am a non-believer and a skeptic) BUT if you do have some evidence or verified videos I'd really like to see them.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

teramobil said:


> lol, you are very intelligent i guess because you think things exist only if you can see them!! :lol:
> 
> then if that is the case, there are so many stars and planets in the universe but with your standards they don't exist because YOU cannot see them! this is a joke............ your a joke infact.


You can see the stars you know, the stars are the sparkly things in the sky when it's not cloudy at night, they're not really angels you know or mufasa! I hope that isn't too disturbing for you


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

If anyone does have irrefutable evidence of anything paranormal, it could be quite lucrative

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Million_Dollar_Paranormal_Challenge

Yet after 30 years, the money is still sitting there.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

teramobil said:


> lol, you are very intelligent i guess because *you think things exist only if you can see them!!* :lol:
> 
> then if that is the case, there are so many stars and planets in the universe but with your standards they don't exist because YOU cannot see them! this is a joke............ your a joke infact.


Please show me where I said anything of the sort *********?

I simply reiterated what two people have told you already, if YOU believe something to be true YOU must provide the evidence.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Kimball said:


> You can see the stars you know, the stars are the sparkly things in the sky when it's not cloudy at night, they're not really angels you know or mufasa! I hope that isn't too disturbing for you


wow, you must be a hybrid. your come back just blow me away. only if i could be as funny and as intelligent as you are!

by the way, so you can see all the stars in the universe from Leicestershire? lol


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Bashy said:


> Please show me where I said anything of the sort *********?
> 
> I simply reiterated what two people have told you already, if YOU believe something to be true YOU must provide the evidence.


You and "two other people" insisted that it doesn't exist because you and "two other people" cannot see it or you cannot prove a negative!

well, by you and two other people's standards, anything that cannot be seen doesn't exist.

if you want to come back, please come back with something that could back up your BS or just don't.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

The orb I caught on video


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

tamara said:


> The orb I caught on video


The thing with orbs is they can be anything a bit of dust getting blown about, a fly etc.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

teramobil said:


> You and "two other people" insisted that it doesn't exist because you and "two other people" cannot see it or you cannot prove a negative!
> 
> well, by you and two other people's standards, anything that cannot be seen doesn't exist.
> 
> if you want to come back, please come back with something that could back up your BS or just don't.


So by saying you cannot prove a negative that means that if I can't see something it doesn't exist? :confused1:

I cannot see Jupiter but I know it exists

I cannot see oxygen but I know it exists

I cannot see you but I know you're connorb 

I will take from hacksi here and not argue with an idiot. Hope you get gang raped by the Illuminati.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cactus87 said:


> The thing with orbs is they can be anything a bit of dust getting blown about, a fly etc.


Torch being shone around a room...


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Bashy said:


> So by saying you cannot prove a negative that means that if I can't see something it doesn't exist? :confused1:
> 
> I cannot see Jupiter but I know it exists
> 
> ...


ok take it from hacksi and do not argue with an idiot and take this from me and start educating yourself as well... what a pr!ck you are.....


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just want to see the stuff @teramobil said he would post.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> I just want to see the stuff @teramobil said he would post.


Mate, i said this about 10 times.. I cannot post video's as the Mod's need to remove the limitation! I've posted a video 2 hours ago and still says it needs to be approved by the Mod's.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cactus87 said:


> I just want to see the stuff @teramobil said he would post.


Me too - he has PROOF, man.

Though I'm a bit disappointed, I'd speculatively spent £999 on some magic beans that somebody offered me, when they knocked on my door, earlier, trying to sell some pegs and asking for "Dave". So now I'm skint, and he's been rather quiet about buying that magic wand...


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Me too - he has PROOF, man.
> 
> Though I'm a bit disappointed, *I'd speculatively spent £999 on some magic beans that somebody offered me, *when they knocked on my door, earlier, trying to sell some pegs and asking for "Dave". So now I'm skint, and he's been rather quiet about buying that magic wand...


is that suppose to be a sarcasm towards me OR a hint on how idiot you are?! lol


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> is that suppose to be a sarcasm towards me OR a hint on how idiot you are?! lol


A bit of both.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

teramobil said:


> Mate, i said this about 10 times.. I cannot post video's as the Mod's need to remove the limitation! I've posted a video 2 hours ago and still says it needs to be approved by the Mod's.


OK mate. Well once you've got the posting powers to post vids or even PM's let me know as this stuff interests me even though I`m a skeptic.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

teramobil said:


> I've posted a video 2 hours ago and still says it needs to be approved by the Mod's.


Do Youtube videos constitute robust scientific evidence then ?

I wouldn't waste time here Mate - get onto Mr Randi & claim your million dollars.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Do Youtube videos constitute robust scientific evidence then ?
> 
> I wouldn't waste time here Mate - get onto Mr Randi & claim your million dollars.


And when you've got it - I've got a wand with your name on, and some magic beans burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

teramobil said:


> wow, you must be a hybrid. your come back just blow me away. only if i could be as funny and as intelligent as you are!
> 
> by the way, so you can see all the stars in the universe from Leicestershire? lol


A hybrid, what of the alien master race? Are you going to tell us all about that too?

Funny thing about conspiracy theorists, they always start insulting everybody else's intelligence. They think they are cleverer than everybody else and there facts are always about to be revealed or aren't facts at all, they are just even crazier better known conspiracy theorists rantings on youtube. I wonder what form your proof is going to take


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Do Youtube videos constitute robust scientific evidence then ?
> 
> I wouldn't waste time here Mate - get onto Mr Randi & claim your million dollars.


as long as they are proven not to be fakes?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kimball said:


> You can see the stars you know, the stars are the sparkly things in the sky when it's not cloudy at night, they're not really angels you know or mufasa! I hope that isn't too disturbing for you


Hawd the bus! I'm on the understanding that some of the stars you see in the sky night aren't even there in relative time to us, being that by the time the light gets here their dead and gone...so we can see things that aren't there!! :thumb:

...so ye, just because you can see them, doesn't mean their actually there teramobil lol!! :wacko:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Hawd the bus! I'm on the understanding that some of the stars you see in the sky night aren't even there in relative time to us, being that by the time the light gets here their dead and gone...so we can see things that aren't there!!


Well maybe not totally gone, but maybe not shiny, shiny no more.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jaff0 said:


> Well maybe not totally gone, but maybe not shiny, shiny no more.


  ...poor wee f*ckers


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> Torch being shone around a room...


I can assure you it wasn't a torch being shone around the room. You can see where I was sitting from the direction I was holding my phone to film it. That play room is in the back of the house so there aren't even any roads outside for it to have been a car's lights plus the curtains were shut, the tv was off. I saw it with my own eyes and was surprised that it was picked up on the recording.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

17 pages and still no videos containing proof to end all doubt. I was looking forward to having life changing epiphanies when I got home from work, guess I'll have to settle for a curry.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

An orb, bloody hell

Must all be true then


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@teramobil, what is your opinion regarding crop circles?

I watched the video you posted. A glass breaks. Not sure how this proves anything other than it wasn't shatterproof? :confused1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> Mate, i said this about 10 times.. I cannot post video's as the Mod's need to remove the limitation! I've posted a video 2 hours ago and still says it needs to be approved by the Mod's.


think its the forum that mate, has an inbuilt nutter filter


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

@teramobil I'm a believer man please dont feel disheartened that these lot dont have the foresight of that 3rd eye to see whats goin on

They're all scared, this world needs people like you and I to expose whats really goin on


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

I always go by the rule of " if you don't understand something leave it the hell alone". Just like women! To those females on here no offence intended :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

:yawn:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Look, some people believe in supernatural things some people don't, no need to be mean to each other. Personally I do believe in it. My ex's parents are part of Glamorgan Paranormal, my ex and I often went on the investigations and I've probably done about 30 during the 9 years I was with him.

When my nan died she left me her wedding ring and her engagement ring. They were on top of my mantle piece for a few days and when I checked the box they'd gone. My daughter had had them and god knows where she put them she couldn't remember she was 3 at the time. I went to see Tracy this woman who I know is a good clairvoyant, I just straight up asked her where the rings were and she told me they were inside a pig shaped money box. I went home looked in my daughters room in her pig shaped money box and there they were. Now this woman's never been to my home, she doesn't know all the tat and decorative things in my daughters room or my house.

A lot of people are going to have things to say that are personal to them, you can't dismiss them all just cos you don't believe. A lot of things just can't be explained.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

tamara said:


> Look, some people believe in supernatural things some people don't, no need to be mean to each other. Personally I do believe in it. My ex's parents are part of Glamorgan Paranormal, my ex and I often went on the investigations and I've probably done about 30 during the 9 years I was with him.
> 
> When my nan died she left me her wedding ring and her engagement ring. They were on top of my mantle piece for a few days and when I checked the box they'd gone. My daughter had had them and god knows where she put them she couldn't remember she was 3 at the time. I went to see Tracy this woman who I know is a good clairvoyant, I just straight up asked her where the rings were and she told me they were inside a pig shaped money box. I went home looked in my daughters room in her pig shaped money box and there they were. Now this woman's never been to my home, she doesn't know all the tat and decorative things in my daughters room or my house.
> 
> A lot of people are going to have things to say that are personal to them, you can't dismiss them all just cos you don't believe. A lot of things just can't be explained.


Sorry but that last paragraph, that is exactly what most same rational people do, dismiss it all because it's nonsense. The most believable of all, derren brown, has explained everything worth explaining, and the people that need to believe dismiss all the real evidence and believe their nonsense


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

tamara said:


> you can't dismiss them all just cos you don't believe.


That rather sounds like a challenge.

Double-dare me, and I'll just dismiss them all 'cos I don't believe.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Sorry but that last paragraph, that is exactly what most same rational people do, dismiss it all because it's nonsense. The most believable of all, derren brown, has explained everything worth explaining, and the people that need to believe dismiss all the real evidence and believe their nonsense


To call it nonsense is rude. To experience anything happening in the first place you have to be sensitive to it. If you flat out don't believe then chances are nothing will ever appear to you because spirits feed off emotions.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

tamara said:


> To call it nonsense is rude. To experience anything happening in the first place you have to be sensitive to it. *If you flat out don't believe then chances are nothing will ever appear to you because spirits feed off emotions.*


So that's why they go a big rubbery one when scientists get out their equipment and attempt to record independently verifiable evidence, then.

How very slippery of them.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

tamara said:


> To call it nonsense is rude. To experience anything happening in the first place you have to be sensitive to it. If you flat out don't believe then chances are nothing will ever appear to you because spirits feed off emotions.


On something like this it's not rude, it's reality. And that is one of the most over used excuses on the whole subject.

And I have plenty of emotion with regard to the spirit world, mainly pity and disdain.

So these all powerful good and evil spirits can't touch me because I won't believe in them. They really aren't that powerful then are they in fact these evil spirits are pretty bloody feeble if I can stop their activity by refusing to believe in them,

come at me evil spirits, I dare you. I'll disbelieve you into non existence.

sorry I really can't take this seriously.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> That rather sounds like a challenge.
> 
> Double-dare me, and I'll just dismiss them all 'cos I don't believe.


You'll find out when you die if anything happens to you afterwards. I don't need to prove anything to you. Just because you think it's bollox isn't going to stop me believing in it. It isn't doing you any physical harm me believing in it so what's your point? What you think I'm stupid? Give a fùck, nope.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

tamara said:


> Look, some people believe in supernatural things some people don't, no need to be mean to each other. Personally I do believe in it. My ex's parents are part of Glamorgan Paranormal, my ex and I often went on the investigations and I've probably done about 30 during the 9 years I was with him.
> 
> When my nan died she left me her wedding ring and her engagement ring. They were on top of my mantle piece for a few days and when I checked the box they'd gone. My daughter had had them and god knows where she put them she couldn't remember she was 3 at the time. I went to see Tracy this woman who I know is a good clairvoyant, I just straight up asked her where the rings were and she told me they were inside a pig shaped money box. I went home looked in my daughters room in her pig shaped money box and there they were. Now this woman's never been to my home, she doesn't know all the tat and decorative things in my daughters room or my house.
> 
> A lot of people are going to have things to say that are personal to them, you can't dismiss them all just cos you don't believe. A lot of things just can't be explained.


well I'm now a believer. how she could possibly know that a young child would have a piggy bank has blown my mind. amazing


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> well I'm now a believer. how she could possibly know that a young child would have a piggy bank has blown my mind. amazing


Omg, I missed that bit, but hang on was she talking about me!!!! I used to have a piggy bank, the only one in England at the time.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> well I'm now a believer. how she could possibly know that a young child would have a piggy bank has blown my mind. amazing


Well she could have said she didn't know for one. All I asked her was where are my Nan's rings, no mention of my daughter and of all the places in a house she told me that straight away. I don't care anyway I wouldn't have thought of looking in there I already thought I'd searched the whole house for the rings before I asked that woman.

No amount of sarcasm or logic will make me think it's bollox. The same as I could write 100 things in favour of the paranormal, it still wouldn't make you believe it was real so this discussion is a waste of time.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

tamara said:


> Well she could have said she didn't know for one. All I asked her was where are my Nan's rings, no mention of my daughter and of all the places in a house she told me that straight away. I don't care anyway I wouldn't have thought of looking in there I already thought I'd searched the whole house for the rings before I asked that woman.
> 
> *No amount of* sarcasm or *logic will make me think it's bollox*. The same as I could write 100 things in favour of the paranormal, it still wouldn't make you believe it was real so this discussion is a waste of time.


and there you have it.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tamara said:


> To call it nonsense is rude. To experience anything happening in the first place you have to be sensitive to it. If you flat out don't believe then chances are nothing will ever appear to you because spirits feed off emotions.


Spirits feed off emotions :whistling:


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

Why is this still going on. I happen to believe in spirits and all sorts. But I can tell you know , I don't want to see any as they will.sh** me out. Last time I watched paranormal activity I never slept for a week


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

****fingers in my ears**** la la la la


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

tamara said:


> You'll find out when you die if anything happens to you afterwards.


Indeed I will, or won't, as the case may be.



tamara said:


> I don't need to prove anything to you.


I didn't say you did. What I did say, is that whenever it comes down to true, irrefutable, independently verifiable evidence, it never happens. Guess you've just got to have faith, right?

Either that, or people have a pre-existing bias.



tamara said:


> Just because you think it's bollox isn't going to stop me believing in it. It isn't doing you any physical harm me believing in it so what's your point?


Just so as we're clear - I couldn't give a flying **** whatever bobbins you choose to believe in - I wouldn't want you to be under any illusions. Well, believe in other illusions or delusions, if you like.



tamara said:


> What you think I'm stupid? Give a fùck, nope.


Truth be told, I struggle to care about your intellect - but if it suits your self-esteem, you go merrily thinking whatever that people care sufficiently about you.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

teramobil said:


> ok take it from hacksi and do not argue with an idiot and take this from me and start educating yourself as well... what a pr!ck you are.....


Are you ever happy mate?

Look, I used to get upset when the lads had a dig. You're a newbie, this happens, get used to it.

Retaliate and defend yourself by all means...but you need to lighten up.

They're not deliberately targetting you, it's your attitude.

I'm not having a go at you....just take it from someone who's been there (big time).

 (big smiley face)


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Omg, I missed that bit, but hang on was she talking about me!!!! I used to have a piggy bank, the only one in England at the time.


**** - she's seriously onto something. It's just, simply, uncanny. Both my kids have piggy banks, too - and they stuff things in there that they don't want me to know they've got.

I've been wrong, all along...

I'm humbled, truly humbled. The special are truly walking around us, and all us sceptical, cynical ****s are just too rigid minded to get it.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Breda said:


> Spirits feed off emotions :whistling:


I wasn't disheartend mate. not a bit. in fact I couldn't care less to be honest. Its just funy when i see how fearful some people are!


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Are you ever happy mate?
> 
> Look, I used to get upset when the lads had a dig. You're a newbie, this happens, get used to it.
> 
> ...


Yes I am always happy mate! Thanks matey.... just p!ssing about with people but some times some people over step the Mark due to lack of education, lack of good up bringing or lack of food lol.... But its all ok mate.. I'm smiling as I read the posts on this thread.... :beer:


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

tamara said:


> If you flat out don't believe then chances are nothing will ever appear to you because spirits feed off emotions.


I've heard this excuse trotted out dozens of times in dozens of different conversations about psychics, prayer & stuff like that. This is apparently why paranormal phenomena appears to work in front of paying customers, but not in controlled scientific experiments.

What an inconvenient state of affairs. And so incredible that no other physical phenomena operates like this.

I say again - if this person is so good at locating lost jewellery, then she should go to James Randi & demonstrate this skill to the panel.

Or make a start on the thousands of children that go missing each year


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I get it... youtube videos of people saying "It's twoo, it's twoo, I've seen 'em!" this is proof?

'cos people never make up shit, lie, are mistaken, or just plain wrong, are they.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Oh I get it... youtube videos of people saying "It's twoo, it's twoo, I've seen 'em!" this is proof?
> 
> 'cos people never make up shit, lie, are mistaken, or just plain wrong, are they.


the difference between those people and you is that they are some of the most educated people and they worked or still working for British/USA/France/Germany Milletary, air force and some of them are Doctors or surgeons. they have no reason to lie! all they want is to expose their govenrments and stop their governments hiding the stuff from the public. they are trying to get trough out even though their own life might be at risk...

anyway, as I said, that is your fear mate... that is ok.. we're all scared of unknown...


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

alot more videos to come...


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Some really stupid people in this world i know that...on this forum aswell by the looks.

Do you people still believe in santa claus aswell?


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> the difference between those people and you is that they are some of the most educated people and they worked or still working for British/USA/France/Germany Milletary, air force and some of them are Doctors or surgeons. they have no reason to lie! all they want is to expose the trough and stop their governments hiding the stuff from the public.
> 
> anyway, as I said, that is your fear mate... that is ok.. we're all scared of unknown...


I'm not scared of the unknown - you can peddle this lie about people being in fear, but they are not. Fear isn't why people reject bunk like this. They reject it, because idiots are fool enough to cite it under the completely ****ing retarded notion it is, or should be treated as, proof.

It is NOTHING of the sort. All sorts of people say all sorts of things they are convinced of, believe in, think is true - doesn't make it so, regardless of their credentials.

Do you know what does make it proof? Independently verifiable evidence, that can be recorded / measured that withstands scrutiny and peer review.

When you've got some, feel free to post. In the meantime, feel free to carry on with this ****ing ridiculous charade of posting videos of people saying "It's twoo, it's twoo, I've seen 'em - honest - swear to die - I'd never lie, would I. And those mushrooms? They were just undercooked."


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I've heard this excuse trotted out dozens of times in dozens of different conversations about psychics, prayer & stuff like that. This is apparently why paranormal phenomena appears to work in front of paying customers, but not in controlled scientific experiments.
> 
> What an inconvenient state of affairs. And so incredible that no other physical phenomena operates like this.
> 
> ...


You don't need to believe in them for them to be able to show up and let you see them or feel them!!

so many people said they didn't believe in them and saw or feel ghosts...


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> I'm not scared of the unknown - you can peddle this lie about people being in fear, but they are not. Fear isn't why people reject bunk like this. They reject it, because idiots are fool enough to cite it under the completely ****ing retarded notion it is, or should be treated as, proof.
> 
> It is NOTHING of the sort. All sorts of people say all sorts of things they are convinced of, believe in, think is true - doesn't make it so, regardless of their credentials.
> 
> ...


okay mate, I know you are scared... I've seen 100's of replies almost idetical to yours. but its all fear... you carry on being asleep. I wont wake you up when the sh!t hits the fan.....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

teramobil said:


> okay mate, I know you are scared... I've seen 100's of replies almost idetical to yours. but its all fear... you carry on being asleep. I wont wake you up when the sh!t hits the fan.....


Scared of what ? something thats in deluded peoples minds ?

Your starting to sound like a crank,who still hasnt proved anything


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

teramobil said:


> okay mate, I know you are scared... I've seen 100's of replies almost idetical to yours. but its all fear... you carry on being asleep. I wont wake you up when the sh!t hits the fan.....


Or you continue to beleive something that is totally falsified...yeah very productive that mate,your the one that sounds scared...better put on your tin foil hat about now case the aliens try and read your thoughts haha


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Has anyone here been convinced of the reality of Ouija boards & the spirit world by the posting of some UFO conspiracy videos ?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Rob68 said:


> Scared of what ? something thats in deluded peoples minds ?
> 
> Your starting to sound like a crank,who still hasnt proved anything


okay... whatever....

another one added to the list....


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> okay mate, I know you are scared... I've seen 100's of replies almost idetical to yours. but its all fear... you carry on being asleep. I wont wake you up when the sh!t hits the fan.....


It's all fear, because you "know" it - sure. I remain far from convinced you "know" the difference between shit and shinola.

Listen - feel free to believe I'm scared, or whatever bat-shit crazy, retarded notion that gets you through the day. Doesn't make the slightest difference to me that you're deluded about that as well as probably countless other things.

The irony? You seem to think all your detractors are a cliché - well you're just living up to the cliché of many that spout all this ****ing nonsense. So kudos, and congrats, and all, for having none, zero, bubcas, nada, zip, self-realisation.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

teramobil said:


> okay... whatever....
> 
> another one added to the list....


 :lol: :lol: What list is that then ?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Has anyone here been convinced of the reality of Ouija boards & the spirit world by the posting of some UFO conspiracy videos ?


see, I've posted those videos because someone a few pages back asked me to and I could easily relate/link UFO's to demons etc...


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol: What list is that then ?


The shit list. The spirits are gonna get you, now.

It's always those that are disrespectful and trash talk that the spirits go after. Must be true. I saw it in a video.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol: What list is that then ?


why do you care what list? lol

list of ignorants.... nothing important...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> It's all fear, because you "know" it - sure. I remain far from convinced you "know" the difference between shit and shinola.
> 
> Listen - feel free to believe I'm scared, or whatever bat-shit crazy, retarded notion that gets you through the day. Doesn't make the slightest difference to me that you're deluded about that as well as probably countless other things.
> 
> The irony? You seem to think all your detractors are a cliché - well you're just living up to the cliché of many that spout all this ****ing nonsense. So kudos, and congrats, and all, for having none, zero, bubcas, nada, zip, self-realisation.


self-realisation?!?!??!?!?!?

OMFG.... you either don't know what self-realisation is or you simply are plan dumb!!!!

self-realisation??!?!?!?!??!?!?!? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

that made my day.......

anyway, I'll leave you guys again for another day.... ta ta......


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> I'm not scared of the unknown - you can peddle this lie about people being in fear, but they are not. Fear isn't why people reject bunk like this. They reject it, because idiots are fool enough to cite it under the completely ****ing retarded notion it is, or should be treated as, proof.
> 
> It is NOTHING of the sort. All sorts of people say all sorts of things they are convinced of, believe in, think is true - doesn't make it so, regardless of their credentials.
> 
> ...


but seriously, watch those videos I've posted. they're abit long but it will open your mind a bit.... watch the first one and the third one....

laters


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

You can never win an argument with someone who is deluded with conspiracy theorys...they seem to think we are the stupid ones :lol:


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Just to clear things up here's some proof. If you're scared easy you might want to brace yourself.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Is this lad actually conorb? :lol:

The youtube video posts are strong with this one.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> self-realisation?!?!??!?!?!?
> 
> OMFG.... you either don't know what self-realisation is or you simply are plan dumb!!!!
> 
> ...


I'm more than happy that I both understand the definition and context of the word I used.

And my day is complete - I've been called dumb from a complete ****ing retard.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if you dont believe in the supernatural and monsters, then why are you all feeding a troll? :lol:


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> You can never win an argument with someone who is deluded with conspiracy theorys...they seem to think we are the stupid ones :lol:


I'm not deluded and I have never thought if you don't believe in something then you are stupid. But I would say you are scared! simple as that.

the thing is you are scared so much that you even don't to believe what your eyes see!!!

people like yourself think, being a non-believer is modern way of life as we're in 21st centuary etc etc! but thats wrong.. I don't care about religions either... religions to me is like existence of 17 foot Gorila.

but when somethings out there, been out there for years and years, coming out on a daily basis then why would i deny it?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> I'm more than happy that I both understand the definition and context of the word I used.
> 
> And my day is complete - I've been called dumb from a complete ****ing retard.


right.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> I'm more than happy that I both understand the definition and context of the word I used.
> 
> And my day is complete - I've been called dumb from a complete ****ing retard.


what I believe and say is all about self-realisation you moron! and you say I don't have a self-realisation????

You just shown how dumb and fvcktard you are...


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

teramobil said:


> I'm not deluded and I have never thought if you don't believe in something then you are stupid. But I would say you are scared! simple as that.
> 
> the thing is you are scared so much that you even don't to believe what your eyes see!!!
> 
> ...


WTF are you waffling on about about...you keep saying scared,scared of what??? please tell me because i fail to see what it is yoiu are referring to mate.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

teramobil said:


> I'm not deluded and I have never thought if you don't believe in something then you are stupid. But I would say you are scared! simple as that.
> 
> the thing is you are scared so much that you even don't to believe what your eyes see!!!
> 
> ...


i have more than a passing interest in the occult, paganism and spiritualism but im strugging to work out what it is that you are referring to in the bit in bold.

please enlighten me


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> what I believe and say is all about self-realisation you moron!


No - you just have the misguided notion that it is.

That's not really a big ****ing surprise, though, is it.



teramobil said:


> and you say I don't have a self-realisation????


Yup - not an ounce.

****ing tonnes of delusion, though. How's that working out for you?



teramobil said:


> You just shown how dumb and fvcktard you are...


Maybe I'd feel that was more of an insult if it was said by a peer.

Nope - thought about it - and I still wouldn't give a ****.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

teramobil said:


> what I believe and say is all about self-realisation you moron! and you say I don't have a self-realisation????
> 
> You just shown how dumb and fvcktard you are...


To be honest with you, the way you are talking to people on here just for challenging your opinions shows that you are still at a very low level of cognitive development and for that reason I don't blame you for still adopting 'magical thinking' as part of your repertoire. Have a read of Jean Piaget's theory of cognitive development and if you're "self aware" enough, you might just notice that you meet a lot of the criteria for the developmental levels of a seven year old.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

teramobil said:


> okay mate, I know you are scared... I've seen 100's of replies almost idetical to yours. but its all fear... you carry on being asleep. I wont wake you up when *the sh!t hits the fan*.....


Sh!t hits the fan?










:lol: That really did make me laugh, finally our troops are coming out of Afganistan, but straight into battle against the spirit world!!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Its all bull****. Go watch Derren Brown he shows how it works.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

New user with love of YouTube proof and mental beliefs refusing to take on any other point of view. Sound familiar? 

One thing about ghosts, why do they only show up at night in creepy, scary places? Do they have to abide by a set of ghost rules? Also, why are there not loads of animal ghosts wandering about causing bother? There must be loads of them.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> New user with love of YouTube proof and mental beliefs refusing to take on any other point of view. Sound familiar?
> 
> One thing about ghosts, why do they only show up at night in creepy, scary places? Do they have to abide by a set of ghost rules? Also, why are there not loads of animal ghosts wandering about causing bother? There must be loads of them.


spirit guides are often animals :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

On the subject of UFO conspiracy..

A good friend of my Dad was ex RAF. In the late 70's & early 80's, he was stationed at RAF Woodbridge in Suffolk, which at the time was being used by the US Air Force as well

In the early morning of Boxing Day 1980, they got reports of a downed aircraft in Rendlesham Forest. They sent a team out to investigate & found nothing except some marks in the ground they thought could be significant, but were probably animal. The next day they found some scraps of electronics & some burned up twisted metal. As soon as this was reported in, the Americans basically said "thanks guys, we'll take over from here - oh & by the way, this is confidential."

Over the next few days, the Yanks seemed to be very busy on something, and there were frequent sights of guys in radiation suits.

3 years later, it hit the News of the World as a UFO incident.

My Dad's mate didn't see the wreckage himself, but a fiend of his did, and he said that he recognised some of the components - so if it was a UFO, then they must have Radio Shack on other planets. Word in the canteen was that it was a satellite - probably one of the Russian's, otherwise the Americans would have known about it sooner. The guys in radiation suits would be consistent with this, because many of these things have radioisotope power.

Since he retired, he's done lots of research into UFO phenomena, and is convinced that many of the incidents start life as military incidents. One thing he points to is the number of 'triangular UFOs' sighted in the late 70's & early 80's - around the same time they were testing stealth aircraft.

The rationale is quite simple - get people asking the wrong questions & you don't need to worry about any answers they come up with. The military doesn;t even need to do very much - just feed a few tit-bits to the tinfoil-hat brigade, get all evasive when questioned, and let them do the rest.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> spirit guides are often animals :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


I have one...a labrador called trevor and he's telling me to burn things.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> I have one...a labrador called trevor and he's telling me to burn things.


I just burst out laughing on the train :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> The shit list. The spirits are gonna get you, now.
> 
> It's always those that are disrespectful and trash talk that the spirits go after. Must be true. I saw it in a video.


Exactly!

Why won't the pathetic demons and ghosts come after me then. How do I disrespect them enough to get them to appear to me. Or am I too scared and they're being kind to me. I'm more scared of a spider than I am of the devil or any of his minions. And I wouldn't even say there aren't aliens, more likely there are, but they aren't controlling us from their base near Jupiter.

We're seeing all the typical crank behaviour that the illuminati peddlers try to push.

Alien masters

Everybody else is scared (of something they don't believe in)

Everybody else is stupid

Their minds are closed

Their eyes aren't open

The **** is going to hit the fan and only the enlightened will be saved

Blah boring blah


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> New user with love of YouTube proof and mental beliefs refusing to take on any other point of view. Sound familiar?
> 
> One thing about ghosts, why do they only show up at night in creepy, scary places? Do they have to abide by a set of ghost rules? Also, why are there not loads of animal ghosts wandering about causing bother? There must be loads of them.


Absolutely. If he's not connorb he went to the same school of lunacy


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> I have one...a labrador called trevor and he's telling me to burn things.


i suggest you do it, hes trying to put you on the right path.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> i suggest you do it, hes trying to put you on the right path.


He's just told me off for calling him trevor,he prefers trev...but yeah looks like im gonna have to,dont wanna be left behind when sh1t hits the fan haha


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> He's just told me off for calling him trevor,he prefers trev...but yeah looks like im gonna have to,dont wanna be left behind when sh1t hits the fan haha


maybe hes telling you to burn the 5hit to protect ya! good trev!


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

okay fellas.... you are all right....you believe what you believe and lets leave it at that.. I seriously can't be bothered with educating you lot....

someone asked scared of what.. well.... I've already answered your question... scared of unknown..... if you say you are not scared of unknown then you are simply lying.....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

teramobil said:


> okay fellas.... you are all right....you believe what you believe and lets leave it at that.. I seriously can't be bothered with educating you lot....
> 
> someone asked scared of what.. well.... I've already answered your question... scared of unknown..... if you say you are not scared of unknown then you are simply lying.....


you havent answered my genuine question about what your referring to in your statement 'but when somethings out there, been out there for years and years, coming out on a daily basis then why would i deny it?'


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> you havent answered my genuine question about what your referring to in your statement 'but when somethings out there, been out there for years and years, coming out on a daily basis then why would i deny it?'


the trough about all the stuff that you think do not exist! thats what it means...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

teramobil said:


> the trough about all the stuff that you think do not exist! thats what it means...


can you be more specific?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> can you be more specific?


you having a bubble??!?!??


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> okay fellas.... you are all right....you believe what you believe and lets leave it at that.. I seriously can't be bothered with educating you lot....


Educating - that's a laugh. You appear to have the intellect of Homer Simpson. And I'm being generous, because I'm trying to keep the spirits happy.



teramobil said:


> someone asked scared of what.. well.... I've already answered your question... scared of unknown..... if you say you are not scared of unknown then you are simply lying.....


If I say you haven't got a ****ing clue and you're a complete ****ing retard, am I:-

a) bang on the money

2) bang on the money but an utter **** for saying so

iii) wrong, because I'm just scared of the unknown

d) wrong, because, well, I just am

17) what was the question again?

What you fail to realise, is that your ****ing retarded, "You're all scared of the unknown" bobbins doesn't really have quite the same bite, if people don't buy into a default position of looking to the supernatural if there's no obvious explanation for something. That's what many have done, over the years, which is how superstition and clinging to the supernatural, largely, gets a foothold - those that think, "I don't understand / can't explain X - therefore a wizard done it"


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

teramobil said:


> you having a bubble??!?!??


no, not at all.

your making claims about something that i am very interested in. so naturally i would be very interested about what these claims are, rather than a very vague answer of 'stuff'


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Why would people be scared of the unknown, if everybody was like you we'd all be living in caves still as everything was unknown. What a sad way to live your life.

I am not the slightest bit afraid of the unknown. That's why I stick needles in my leg to see what happens. Equally I've not spent my life smoking weed and living with delusion and paranoia.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

I played trivial pursuit once and lent on one of the plastic pies, that was bad enough for me.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

teramobil said:


> okay fellas.... you are all right....you believe what you believe and lets leave it at that.. I seriously can't be bothered with educating you lot....
> 
> someone asked scared of what.. well.... I've already answered your question... scared of unknown..... if you say you are not scared of unknown then you are simply lying.....


Hand on heart i can say i am really not scared of being abducted by aliens or whatever you think it is im scared off...im more scared of being stabbed to death by someone in my city,because that actually happens and has happened to people av known...dont recall anyone ive ever known being adbucted by aliens,the minute they do al start worrying but until then,no.

Scared of the unknown..yes,like having a child that scares the sh1t out of me.....but stuff like conspiracys and all that fluff,of course its unkown because it doesnt exist lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

people fear what they dont understand .

those that are not scared of the unknown live very happy lives while those that do live in a caravan wearing tin foil hats .


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Educating - that's a laugh. You appear to have the intellect of Homer Simpson. And I'm being generous, because I'm trying to keep the spirits happy.
> 
> If I say you haven't got a ****ing clue and you're a complete ****ing retard, am I:-
> 
> ...


your come backs are so pathetic and funny at the same time.... why do you get so wound up when i say you need to be educated?? is that because you really need to be educated and you know it?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

teramobil said:


> your come backs are so pathetic and funny at the same time.... why do you get so wound up when i say you need to be educated?? is that because you really need to be educated and you know it?


Im guessing he is actually a very educated person mate?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> Im guessing he is actually a very educated person mate?


well you are wrong.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

teramobil said:


> well you are wrong.


ok pal...cleary im not clever enough to post in this thread anymore...im away to speak to the pixies at the bottom of my garden.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

teramobil said:


> well you are wrong.


Perhaps you could tell us what makes you so educated on these matters. All Ive read so far in your posts shows that you have very little grasp on anything spiritual and is nothing more than nonsensical ramblings that make you come across like a teenage girl with angst who has seen too many episodes of the vampire diaries.

All you have succeeded in doing is making a mockery of the 'stuff' your trying so hard to convince others is true.

Your just a nutty street preacher who has read what you want to read into things and started spouting that as 5hite. For someone who claims to be able to see both sides of the coin, your obviusly blind.

Polite mini rant over


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> your come backs are so pathetic and funny at the same time.... why do you get so wound up when i say you need to be educated?? is that because you really need to be educated and you know it?


The moment I'm remotely wound up by the village idiot, I'll tell you.

In terms of my education, I'd say I've been reasonably well educated - but I'm always willing to learn new shit, and I very much suspect there are plenty of people who are better educated than me, on here. Unfortunately, though, you appear to be doubly afflicted - once with the overconfidence to believe you have just the sort of intellect to educate people, and secondly without the requisite chops to do so.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Am gonna take a wild punt and say thats not even you in your profile picture....reason why i say that? you come across as very niave/immature and the person in that picture doesnt look so young...secondly,a person with your views of the world would surely find a practice like bodybuilding that is based mainly around vanity very uninteresting in the grand skeme of things of what going on in the 'your' world.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> The moment I'm remotely wound up by the village idiot, I'll tell you.
> 
> In terms of my education, I'd say I've been reasonably well educated - but I'm always willing to learn new shit, and I very much suspect there are plenty of people who are better educated than me, on here. Unfortunately, though, you appear to be doubly afflicted - once with the overconfidence to believe you have just the sort of intellect to educate people, and secondly without the requisite chops to do so.


okay, you carry on learning new SH!T. lol

The texts bellow your username says alot about you..... You have nothing to lose and you clearly are an idiot.....


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

You can't spell or write properly but you still somehow believe you have something to offer us educationally?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> Am gonna take a wild punt and say thats not even you in your profile picture....reason why i say that? you come across as very niave/immature and the person in that picture doesnt look so young...secondly,a person with your views of the world would surely find a practice like bodybuilding that is based mainly around vanity very uninteresting in the grand skeme of things of what going on in the 'your' world.


I don't know what my profile picture or the way i look has got to do with what I believe!!!!

How the fvck can you even tell how old someone is from an avi picture when the face in that picture is blacked out as well?!!!??

I guess you think Stephen William Hawking is not that person that sits on a wheelchair because he doesn't look like someone who can be so intelligent and he is crippled!?!?

what a load of absolute shyte I've read on this thread!!!! its enough for a year......


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> okay, you carry on learning new SH!T. lol
> 
> The texts bellow your username says alot about you..... You have nothing to lose and you clearly are an idiot.....


if you have all this proof of the paranormal why haven't you claimed the prize for providing such proof? or is it due to your vastly better education meaning you are already filthy rich? or do you not need money, as you live amongst the spirit world and they don't take normal currency?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> You can't spell or write properly but you still somehow believe you have something to offer us educationally?


I have nothing to offer you "educationally" as I cannot educate a donkey.. 

would be good to know how I should spell or write though!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@teramobil

If you continue to post insults, the mods may well ban you - is that what you want?

Go & find some Scientific Studies that support some of your claims, & post a reasoned argument.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

teramobil said:


> I don't know what my profile picture or the way i look has got to do with what I believe!!!!
> 
> How the fvck can you even tell how old someone is from an avi picture when the face in that picture is backed out as well?!!!??
> 
> ...


So to sum up, you've come on here and posted some YouTube video's containing stories - not evidence, that you believe to be true. When questioned further, you become abusive and fail to answer any question asked. All of this is done in terrible English, the likes of which suggest you haven't quite made it to GCSE level yet and yet we're the one's posting "absolute shyte" :confused1:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

teramobil said:


> I don't know what my profile picture or the way i look has got to do with what I believe!!!!
> 
> How the fvck can you even tell how old someone is from an avi picture when the face in that picture is backed out as well?!!!??
> 
> ...


No cos you come across like a 16 year old and its easy to tell that,that person isnt 16....plus for someone in such good shape,youve came onto the forum and not talked at all about training or dieting,just conspiracy crap.

I know people who believe very much in conspiracy stuff and there view on training etc is very much how i described,a pointless task that wont get you anywhere in this world.

Thats how i based my assumptions.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> No cos you come across like a 16 year old and its easy to tell that,that person isnt 16....plus for someone in such good shape,youve came onto the forum and not talked at all about training or dieting,just conspiracy crap.
> 
> I know people who believe very much in conspiracy stuff and there view on training etc is very much how i described,a pointless task that wont get you anywhere in this world.
> 
> Thats how i based my assumptions.


oh, so because I haven't talked about dieting and training on the forum I'm not who I say I am ????? mate, seriously..... get a life......

I wish i was 16 though! at least I would've been doing something else other than bantering with you guys... 

I love how you guys show the level of your intelligence by posting comments like that! lol


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> okay, you carry on learning new SH!T. lol
> 
> The texts bellow your username says alot about you..... You have nothing to lose and you clearly are an idiot.....


Oh that hurts. Cuts me to the quick that you've called me an idiot.

Truly, I'm dashed on the rocks. Such a clearly erudite, educated, informed, witty, mature, cigar-smoking-man, has deemed me an idiot. My life is over.

Crushed, I tell you.

Did I mention I'm devastated that you've called me an idiot. 'cos I'm just beside myself about it. I mean clearly you've got the intellect to say such a thing, and all the other people here hold you in such high regard, you must be right.

Damn.

I feel truly wretched, now.

Coffee anyone?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

latblaster said:


> @teramobil
> 
> If you continue to post insults, the mods may well ban you - is that what you want?
> 
> Go & find some Scientific Studies that support some of your claims, & post a reasoned argument.


well, if the mod's look at all the comments they can easily see I didn't insult anyone! I respect anyone's opinion and I expect the same.

I don't need to FIND anything.. I have already found them and you can too.....


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

teramobil said:


> oh, so because I haven't talked about dieting and training on the forum I'm not who I say I am ????? mate, seriously..... get a life......
> 
> I wish i was 16 though! at least I would've been doing something else other than bantering with you guys...
> 
> I love how you guys show the level of your intelligence by posting comments like that! lol


Nah mate its just cos you come across as a total troll thats what made me start questioning your picture,troll normally use fake pictures.

My level of intellegence? because i questioned you? isnt that your whole thing to be constantly seeking the truth....go and w4nk off over some pictures of david icke mate,you need to calm yourself down.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Going to see a medium Thursday for the first time. Be interesting to see what she comes up with.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

teramobil said:


> well, if the mod's look at all the comments they can easily see I didn't insult anyone! I respect anyone's opinion and I expect the same.
> 
> I don't need to FIND anything.. I have already found them and you can too.....


Ok I retract that about insults.

I'm not attempting to prove something, but you are. I have my beliefs & keep them to myself, unless I can put up a convincing argument.

Are you a religious person, what faith do you follow?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> So to sum up, you've come on here and posted some YouTube video's containing stories - not evidence, that you believe to be true. When questioned further, you become abusive and fail to answer any question asked. All of this is done in terrible English, the likes of which suggest you haven't quite made it to GCSE level yet and yet we're the one's posting "absolute shyte" :confused1:


listen, I don't know you from adam and I don't know if you are being serious or not when you ask me to provide some sort of evidence to back up what i say!

so, when i see some moron funny wanna be posts a comment which is nothing other than bunch of useless words then ofcourse I will treat them the same way!

and sorryyyy if my English wasn't good enough for you to understand...

I got 10 GCSE's by the way.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@teramobil

What's your opinion of Alex Jones? Do you think he's a nutter, a rabble rouser for profit, or a credible witness?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Ok I retract that about insults.
> 
> I'm not attempting to prove something, but you are. I have my beliefs & keep them to myself, unless I can put up a convincing argument.
> 
> Are you a religious person, what faith do you follow?


NOt at all mate.. I am not religious at all... I do not believe in any religion....


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Rob68 said:


> Anyone ever done one ?
> 
> Personally think they are a load of nonsense.
> 
> But whenever you hear of people doing one they always have a story to tell.


 Absolute pile of old shoite mate. Total and utter nonsence.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

teramobil said:


> listen, I don't know you from adam and I don't know if you are being serious or not when you ask me to provide some sort of evidence to back up what i say!


I'm being serious. If you're trying to 'convert' us to your limited and magical way of thinking, then you need to provide some convincing evidence.

I feel sorry for you because your lack of brain cells results in you being brainwashed easily and accepting any and all information that comes your way without having the backbone to question it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

B.I.G said:


> Going to see a medium Thursday for the first time. Be interesting to see what she comes up with.


might be sticking my neck out here but a load of made up bollocks I would imagine


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> I'm being serious. *If you're trying to 'convert' us to your limited and magical way of thinking,* then you need to provide some convincing evidence.
> 
> I feel sorry for you because your lack of brain cells results in you being brainwashed easily and accepting any and all information that comes your way without having the backbone to question it.


No you are not being serious and I am not trying to convert you or anyone! I think said this about 10 times on this thread.... YOU BELIEVE WHAT YOU BELIEVE AND I BELIEVE WHAT I BELIEVE.... i am not asking you to follow me at all..... this was an open discussion so I joined in and gave my opinion about the matter!

once again I am not trying to convert you at all.... however if you want to learn about my beliefs then you can ask nicely without sarcasm, without being abusive and I might share something with you.....


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

teramobil said:


> No you are not being serious and I am not trying to convert you or anyone! I think said this about 10 times on this thread.... YOU BELIEVE WHAT YOU BELIEVE AND I BELIEVE WHAT I BELIEVE.... i am not asking you to follow me at all..... this was an open discussion so I joined in and gave my opinion about the matter!
> 
> once again I am not trying to convert you at all.... however if you want to learn about my beliefs then you can ask nicely without sarcasm, without being abusive and I might share something with you.....


Which one of the spice girls did you like most?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> Which one of the spice girls did you like most?


Posh Spice lol i still do mate....


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

teramobil said:


> Posh Spice lol i still do mate....


Fvcking hell...we do have something in common after all lol


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> Fvcking hell...we do have something in common after all lol


we have many things in common believe it or not!


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

I cant believe in this stuff, I take these boards are made in a factory if so the factory must be a very spooky place to work ....


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

teramobil said:


> we have many things in common believe it or not!


Do you masturbate over you mams wedding photos aswell like?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

teramobil said:


> No you are not being serious and I am not trying to convert you or anyone! I think said this about 10 times on this thread.... YOU BELIEVE WHAT YOU BELIEVE AND I BELIEVE WHAT I BELIEVE.... i am not asking you to follow me at all..... this was an open discussion so I joined in and gave my opinion about the matter!
> 
> once again I am not trying to convert you at all.... *however if you want to learn about my beliefs then you can ask nicely without sarcasm, without being abusive and I might share something with you...*..


i asked politely twice and you still havent told me what this 'stuff' is


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> Do you masturbate over you mams wedding photos aswell like?


nah, but I do masturbate over your mum's wedding photos!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teramobil said:


> nah, but I do masturbate over your mum's wedding photos!


fancy sharing any?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> i asked politely twice and you still havent told me what this 'stuff' is


do you believe in supernatural?

do you believe in UFO's?

do you believe the life won't end when you die?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Just received this neg from @teramobil:

"and i would guess you are a child who needs a good smack for attention seeking. *and if you die now, world would be a better place.*"

The words of an Enlightened Being.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> fancy sharing any?


share what? me [email protected] over his old dear's photo's or share her wedding photo's?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

teramobil said:


> nah, but I do masturbate over your mum's wedding photos!


Not worth it...sure it wont have the same effect when you cant relive the memorys of her touching u up as a kid.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> Just received this neg from OP:
> 
> "and i would guess you are a child who needs a good smack for attention seeking. *and if you die now, world would be a better place.*"
> 
> The words of an Enlightened Being.


what a load of bollox!

:whistling:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

teramobil said:


> do you believe in supernatural?
> 
> do you believe in UFO's?
> 
> do you believe the life won't end when you die?


you cant answer a question with 3 questions! :lol:

i have my beliefs.

define supernatural? do i believe in vampires and the bogeyman, nope, do i believe theres more than what we know, yes.

yes, statistically ufo's exist imo, doesnt mean spacemen are amongst us tho.

i believe in reincarnation,


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> Not worth it...sure it wont have the same effect when you cant relive the memorys of her touching u up as a kid.


gosh I would've loved a lady in your mum's caliber touching me up when i was a kid... i would've probably asked her myself to touch me up if i saw her!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

teramobil said:


> share what? me [email protected] over his old dear's photo's or share her wedding photo's?


Quit while you're not ahead mate. Lets face it, if you believe in something that much you don't need to try and justify yourself as hard as your trying to. Take your beliefs, be happy with them and try to keep some dignity...friendly advice


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> you cant answer a question with 3 questions! :lol:
> 
> i have my beliefs.
> 
> ...


okay mate.... you're belief's are very close to mine. apart from the fact that I DO believe the spacemen are indeed amongst us and they have been for over 70 years.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

teramobil said:


> okay mate.... you're belief's are very close to mine. apart from the fact that I DO believe the spacemen are indeed amongst us and they have been for over 70 years.


which is why i havent mocked your beliefs, however, i do think you have lost the plot a little in this thread


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

teramobil said:


> okay mate.... you're belief's are very close to mine. apart from the fact that I DO believe the spacemen are indeed amongst us and they have been for over 70 years.


Your free to believe that...i myself fully believe thats there's other life out there but the sheer scale of space leads me to beleive that we never have or ever will be visited by them.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Quit while you're not ahead mate. Lets face it, if you believe in something that much you don't need to try and justify yourself as hard as your trying to. Take your beliefs, be happy with them and try to keep some dignity...friendly advice


I'm not trying anything nor am I justifying myself.... if you think I am trying anything by bantering with people on a forum then you are mistaken mate....

I'm just passing time and my gym time is getting closer so I will probably come back for more bantering tomorrow...


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> which is why i havent mocked your beliefs, however, i do think *you have lost the plot a little in this thread*


I didn't though... strange that you think I've lost the plot... but I can assure you that I haven't....


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

teramobil said:


> I didn't though... strange that you think I've lost the plot... but I can assure you that I haven't....


Please don't try and act all innocent whilst having called people all sorts of names and told me you would approve of my death due to disagreeing with you on a forum.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

teramobil said:


> I'm not trying anything nor am I justifying myself.... if you think I am trying anything by bantering with people on a forum then you are mistaken mate....
> 
> I'm just passing time and my gym time is getting closer so I will probably come back for more bantering tomorrow...


Negs say different mate...but if you're happy...carry on


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

It's hard not to get angry or defensive when you've got 3 or 4 people having a dig at you. Leave him alone for fùcksake. Nothing anyone says is gonna stop us believing in paranormal things, it's not causing any harm to anyone so pointless going on about it.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> Please don't try and act all innocent whilst having called people all sorts of names and told me you would approve of my death due to disagreeing with you on a forum.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

tamara said:


> It's hard not to get angry or defensive when you've got 3 or 4 people having a dig at you. Leave him alone for fùcksake. Nothing anyone says is gonna stop us believing in paranormal things, it's not causing any harm to anyone so pointless going on about it.


I Know what you mean but I am not angry at all.... I know it is difficult for people to understand something that they cannot see or they haven't experienced. I have experienced it and that turned me into a believer.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

tamara said:


> It's hard not to get angry or defensive when you've got 3 or 4 people having a dig at you. Leave him alone for fùcksake. Nothing anyone says is gonna stop us believing in paranormal things, it's not causing any harm to anyone so pointless going on about it.


You weren't really jumped on were you? He has been because he's been insulting everyone and dishing out death wishes via rep comments. Why are you feeling sorry for him


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

tamara said:


> It's hard not to get angry or defensive when you've got 3 or 4 people having a dig at you. Leave him alone for fùcksake. Nothing anyone says is gonna stop us believing in paranormal things, it's not causing any harm to anyone so pointless going on about it.


Ignore them then? It's an internet conversation, engaging is an option. Anyway, as I said, it was friendly advice...


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Negs say different mate...but if you're happy...carry on


Neg's mean nothing other than how childish some people can be!

it feels like they are the ones who want to force their opinion upon others (which will never happen) and if we don't follow them or don't agree with them they will neg you! funny aint it....


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> You weren't really jumped on were you? He has been because he's been insulting everyone and dishing out death wishes via rep comments. Why are you feeling sorry for him


you got what you've given mate.. i don't know why you crying now?

is that your way of getting me back by "trying to get me banned"? lol


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

teramobil said:


> you got what you've given mate.. i don't know why you crying now?
> 
> is that your way of getting me back by "trying to get me banned"? lol


I would like to see you banned if that answers your question but it's not my decision. :thumb:


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> I would like to see you banned if that answers your question but it's not my decision. :thumb:


then carry on crying and you might achieve that. :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

teramobil said:


> Neg's mean nothing other than how childish some people can be!
> 
> it feels like they are the ones who want to force their opinion upon others (which will never happen) and if we don't follow them or don't agree with them they will neg you! funny aint it....


Okay then...go train, it'll be more productive :thumb:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It's quite often easy to tell the ages of some members...or maybe their level of maturity, by looking at the posts.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Okay then...go train, it'll be more productive :thumb:


I will mate....as much as I am enjoying making @Mr_Socko cry but unfortunately I will need to go to the gym.

@Mr_Socko, can I come back and make you cry a bit more if you haven't got me banned by then please?

@Mr_Socko I will :gun_bandana: you. lol


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

latblaster said:


> It's quite often easy to tell the ages of some members...or maybe their level of maturity, by looking at the posts.


I suppose you could be right, But it depends on the thread weather it is of any interest ....


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> might be sticking my neck out here but a load of made up bollocks I would imagine


That's what I'm expecting, but someone I know went and she said so much stuff that's spot on. I'm not giving nothing away she doesn't even know my name. If she doesn't mention my dad who past away 20 years ago when I was 4 then to ovbiously bs.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

and I'll leave you guys with this:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

teramobil said:


> I will mate....as much as I am enjoying making @Mr_Socko cry but unfortunately I will need to go to the gym.
> 
> @Mr_Socko, can I come back and make you cry a bit more if you haven't got me banned by then please?
> 
> @Mr_Socko I will :gun_bandana: you. lol


You mess with the sock you get the Rock mate, didn't you know?! He's sound, you're the biggest wind up I've came across so far on here and for a newbie you're doing not bad :lol: Have a good session


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

teramobil said:


> Yes I am always happy mate! Thanks matey.... just p!ssing about with people but some times some people over step the Mark due to lack of education, lack of good up bringing or lack of food lol.... But its all ok mate.. I'm smiling as I read the posts on this thread.... :beer:


Just some friendly advice from someone who's also been on the receiving end.

One thing though mate....believe it or not, and it may be hard to fathom out, but some of these people who appear to be 'having a go' may even be as intelligent as you are.

Enjoy your time at UK-M


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> Oh that hurts. Cuts me to the quick that you've called me an idiot.
> 
> Truly, I'm dashed on the rocks. Such a clearly erudite, educated, informed, witty, mature, cigar-smoking-man, has deemed me an idiot. My life is over.
> 
> ...


Yes please. Nice and strong, with a drop of milk


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

lee85 said:


> You mess with the sock you get the Rock mate, didn't you know?! He's sound, you're the biggest wind up I've came across so far on here and for a newbie you're doing not bad :lol: Have a good session


**** me mate I know he is actually making me look like a cnut. A for effort to be fair. for that reason i want him banned more than ever, can't be having that on a regular basis lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Aren't blind believers the most closed minded people on the planet, won't question there own beliefs and anybody who questions them is scared or an idiot. Just lol.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> **** me mate I know he is actually making me look like a cnut. A for effort to be fair. for that reason i want him banned more than ever, can't be having that on a regular basis lol


Lol, he's done yous all over a good one mate! You may as well just have bent over tbf...he's one to keep an eye for sure Mr Socko...where's the mods :lol:


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Aren't blind believers the most closed minded people on the planet, won't question there own beliefs and anybody who questions them is scared or an idiot. Just lol.


Stranger still are that these beliefs have been fed to them, they aren't even their own beliefs, but of course we are the sheep.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lol... This still going on!

Best trolling effort I've seen for a while, you're all taking the bait nicely!


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol... This still going on!
> 
> Best trolling effort I've seen for a while, you're all taking the bait nicely!


speak for yourself mate i think i've been highly unreactive :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thread closed.

Sorry OP but just turned into another childrens play area.

Grow the fu*k up some of you, seriously.


----------

